# Which Vaccine?



## EvMetro (Mar 29, 2021)

Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?


----------



## theHawk (Mar 29, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?



The question is can you trust them with their side effects.


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 30, 2021)

None of them totally prevent infection. They claim 90% efficacy for not getting infected. There doesn't seem to be much data on any of the vaccines preventing transmission.


----------



## KissMy (Mar 30, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?


All are better than Covid-19


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 30, 2021)

Your own immune system


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 30, 2021)

theHawk said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?
> ...


Vaccine side effects are better than COVID side effects so best for everybody to just take the shot when they can. Doesn’t matter that they may have tracking chips and sterilization hormones in them, don’t think about those things


----------



## White 6 (Mar 30, 2021)

theHawk said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?
> ...


I do.  Check the actual VAERS data base, if you can use your PC to do more than type on message boards.  You can query any side effect you want and even read the individual reports if you choose.  I just did, then ran the numbers.  I like the odds I will not have anything more than a mild reaction or none.  Of course I've had Covid (mild) and also personally seen people die of Covid, looking into their blank eyes as they were no longer there, after talking to them walking around 2 or 3 nights before.  There is no prediction of the progress of what that disease will lead to.  Place your bets big guy.  I'll go with the numbers for the win.


----------



## theHawk (Mar 30, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


Tell that to the people that have died of ITP or blood clot complications.  Not to mention the miscarriages in pregnant women.  There is also a chance the mRNA vaccine will cause long term damage to the immune system and all those vaccinated people will die of other diseases later on.


----------



## theHawk (Mar 30, 2021)

White 6 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


I don’t know one person who has gotten the WuFlu, but I do know someone who nearly died from the vaccine.  He only lived because he got to the hospital in time for them to fix his blood platelet levels after several days in intensive care.  If he had waited a few more hours he’d likely be dead.


----------



## Thoth001 (Mar 30, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?



_*“It appears that all the pharmaceutical companies assume that the vaccine will never prevent infection. Their criteria for approval is the difference in symptoms between an infected control group and an infected vaccine group. They do not measure the difference between infection and noninfection as a primary motivation … Again we find that severe illness and death are only secondary objectives in these trials. None list the prevention of death and hospitalization as a critically important barrier.”*_ 









						COVID Vaccine Trials: Rigged Benchmarks and Horrible Side Effects
					

Many Big Pharma companies are running COVID vaccine trials in which volunteers are plagued by horrible side effects & success is assured.




					thefreedomarticles.com
				





_*“This is not a vaccine … using the term vaccine to sneak this thing under public health exemptions … This is a mRNA packaged in a fat envelope that is delivered to a cell. It is a medical device designed to stimulate the human cell into becoming a pathogen creator. It is not a vaccine! Vaccines actually are a legally defined term … under public health law … under CDC and FDA standards, a vaccine specifically has to stimulate both an immunity within the person receiving it, but it also has to disrupt transmission … They have been abundantly clear in saying that the mRNA strand that is going into the cell is not to stop transmission. It is a treatment. But if it was discussed as a treatment, it would not get the sympathetic ear of public health authorities, because then people would say “What other treatments are there?”*

The use of the term vaccine is unconscionable … because it actually is the sucker punch to open and free discourse … *Moderna was a started as a chemotherapy company for cancer, not a vaccine manufacturer for SARS* … if we said we’re going to give people prophylactic chemo for the cancer they don’t have, you’d be laughed out of a room, because it’s a stupid idea. That’s exactly what this is! This is a mechanical device, in the form of a very small packet of technology, that is being inserted into the human system to activate the cell to become a pathogen manufacturing site.

*The only reason why the term [vaccine] is being used is t*_*o abuse the 1905 Jacobsen case that has been misrepresented since it was written. If we were honest with this, we would actually call it what it is: it is a chemical pathogen device, that is actually meant to unleash a chemical pathogen production action within the cell. It is a medical device, not a drug, because it meets the *_*CDRH [Center for Devices and Radiological Health] definition of a device.

It is made to make you sick … 80% of the people who are exposed to allegedly the virus [SARS-Cov-2] have no symptoms at all … 80% of people who get this injected into them have a clinical adverse event. You are getting injected with a chemical substance to induce illness, not to induce a[n] immuno-transmissive response. In other words, nothing about this is going to stop you transmitting anything. This is about getting you sick, and having your own cells be the thing that get you sick.”*_





__





						NOT a Vaccine: mRNA COVID Vax Chemical Pathogen Production Device
					

NOT a Vaccine: the mRNA COVID vax is a chemical pathogen production device and a technocratic, transhumanistic tool to repgrogram you.




					thefreedomarticles.com


----------



## Thoth001 (Mar 30, 2021)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Your own immune system
> 
> View attachment 474093
> 
> View attachment 474094


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 30, 2021)

Trumpster Q-tards believe in all kinds of stupid conspiracy theories.


----------



## konradv (Mar 30, 2021)

theHawk said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?
> ...


Side effects have been minimal.

Vaccines FAQ- JHU


----------



## Thoth001 (Mar 30, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Trumpster Q-tards believe in all kinds of stupid conspiracy theories.



Why is it that otherwise perfectly intelligent, thoughtful and rationally minded people baulk at the suggestion that sociopaths are conspiring to manipulate and deceive them? 

And why will they defend this ill-founded position with such vehemence?



			On the Psychology of the 'Conspiracy Denier' - A closer Look at the Class  that Mocks


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 30, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Trumpster Q-tards believe in all kinds of stupid conspiracy theories.
> ...



I bet you’re a birther too, aren’t you?


----------



## Thoth001 (Mar 30, 2021)

konradv said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



Keep believing what the MSM tells you.  

*3,964 DEAD 162,610 Injuries: European Database of Adverse Drug Reactions for COVID-19 “Vaccines*



			European database of suspected adverse drug reaction 	reports
		






__





						3,964 DEAD 162,610 Injuries: European Database of Adverse Drug Reactions for COVID-19 “Vaccines” - Vaccine Impact
					

The European database of suspected drug reaction reports, EudraVigilance, is now tracking reports of injuries and deaths following the experimental COVID-19 "vaccines." Their report through March 13, 2021 lists 3,964 deaths and 162,610 injuries following injections of three experimental COVID-19...




					vaccineimpact.com
				




*CDC: 2,050 DEAD Following COVID “Vaccines” as 300+ Deaths Added This Week – 16 Deaths from New J&J Shot Producing “COVID Symptoms”*





__





						Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS)
					






					vaers.hhs.gov
				








__





						CDC: 2,050 DEAD Following COVID “Vaccines” as 300+ Deaths Added This Week – 16 Deaths from New J&J Shot Producing “COVID Symptoms” - Vaccine Impact
					

Recorded deaths following the experimental COVID “vaccines” continued to soar this week as the CDC added more data today into the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS), a U.S. Government funded database that tracks injuries and deaths caused by vaccines. While the information contained...




					vaccineimpact.com
				




*31,079 Injured Following Experimental COVID mRNA “Vaccines”*



			Search Results from the VAERS Database
		






__





						CDC: 1,524 DEAD 31,079 Injured Following Experimental COVID mRNA “Vaccines” - Vaccine Impact
					

The CDC added more data today into the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS), a U.S. Government funded database that tracks injuries and deaths caused by vaccines. The data goes through March 5, 2021, with 31,079 recorded adverse events, including 1,524 deaths following injections of...




					vaccineimpact.com


----------



## Thoth001 (Mar 30, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



I am a researcher but you can call me what you want. Most of the names you are using are made up by the CIA to paint researchers as crazy or stupid. So congrats on being a CIA tool.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 30, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> I am a researcher but you can call me what you want. Most of the names you are using are made up by the CIA to paint researchers as crazy or stupid. So congrats on being a CIA tool.



I’ll take that as a “yes”. You are a birther. 

I bet you also think Michelle Obama is really a man, don’t you?


----------



## Thoth001 (Mar 30, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a researcher but you can call me what you want. Most of the names you are using are made up by the CIA to paint researchers as crazy or stupid. So congrats on being a CIA tool.
> ...



In the past I have researched Obama, and some have said that he was born in Kenya. One must remember that Obama's mom was a CIA agent and he was quite the Manchurian candidate. Joan Rivers seemed to think Michelle Obama was a man. Kind of fishy not long after her saying that, she unexpectedly died.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 30, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> In the past I have researched Obama, and some have said that he was born in Kenya. One must remember that Obama's mom was a CIA agent and he was quite the Manchurian candidate. Joan Rivers seemed to think Michelle Obama was a man. Kind of fishy not long after her saying that, she unexpectedly died.



So you think the vaccines are dangerous, you think Obama is a Manchurian candidate, you’re a birther, and you think Michelle Obama is a man. 

I bet you also think Sandy Hook was fake, don’t you?


----------



## Thoth001 (Mar 30, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > In the past I have researched Obama, and some have said that he was born in Kenya. One must remember that Obama's mom was a CIA agent and he was quite the Manchurian candidate. Joan Rivers seemed to think Michelle Obama was a man. Kind of fishy not long after her saying that, she unexpectedly died.
> ...



One thing is for sure 3 war criminals: Bush, Clinton, Obama and Trump are pushing the COVID injections. That gives me another good reason to stay away from the mRNA injections.

1. Vaccines are dangerous
2. Again Obama's mom was in the CIA
3. I researched Obama's birth years ago but I could research that again if you like. Honestly I haven't looked at that in years because it really makes no difference now.
4. False Flags have been used for a very long time and the governments are even on record doing it. There is a lot of evidence on Sandy Hook that points in the direction of a false flag.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 30, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> There is a lot of evidence on Sandy Hook that points in the direction of a false flag.



And there you go.


----------



## Thoth001 (Mar 30, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > There is a lot of evidence on Sandy Hook that points in the direction of a false flag.
> ...



Do you have a problem with research and educating myself and others on how the world really works? Why are you afraid to find out the truth? Does the truth not interest you at all?


----------



## konradv (Mar 30, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Even if all those deaths could be proven to be due to the vaccine, which I highly doubt, that's only a 0.007% death rate based on the number of doses worldwide, much lower than Covid.

Covid Doses Worldwide


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 30, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> Do you have a problem with research and educating myself and others on how the world really works?



Says the guy who thinks Michelle Obama is a guy. 

Excuse me, I’m going to go see if I can find Big Foot and then I’m going get to the bottom of Pizza Gate.


----------



## Thoth001 (Mar 30, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a problem with research and educating myself and others on how the world really works?
> ...



I see you don't know how to read. I said Joan Rivers seems to think so. I really don't know if Mrs. Obama is a guy or not and it really don't matter to me. If Mr. Obama like sucking the shlang then that is his business.

I really don't research Big Foot, I am not interested in that. Pizza Gate was a setup so people won't look into the real child trafficking by the 1 percent. Actually you can go back and read a book by Cathy Obrien which was written in the 90's called Trance Formation of America. She was an MK Ultra victim and trafficked by presidents and other's of the criminal empire. They still have her daughter.


----------



## Thoth001 (Mar 30, 2021)

konradv said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



Well, go be an experiment and take the mRNA injection. That is your choice. It don't really bother me if you get sick and die or not. But if you do, here is some information if you do get sick. You can't sue the vaccine makers themselves, they have no liability. You have to go through the government.

“The simple truth is: the US government is anticipating many people will be filing claims for compensation, when their family members are harmed or killed by a new COVID vaccine … This new federal vaccine court for COVID will operate exactly like the present system for paying out claims for vaccine injury to children. Citizens have to jump through many absurd hoops and navigate all sorts of red tape, to try to squeeze money out of the federal government. The system is set up that way. It’s your basic bureaucratic nightmare.

The language that establishes the new COVID vaccine court is found in the Federal Register, 3/17/20, buried in section 14 of a document titled: Declaration Under the Public Readiness and Emergency Preparedness Act for Medical Countermeasures Against COVID-19. Here is the relevant passage in that document:









						Declaration Under the Public Readiness and Emergency Preparedness Act for Medical Countermeasures Against COVID-19
					

The Secretary is issuing this Declaration pursuant to section 319F-3 of the Public Health Service Act to provide liability immunity for activities related to medical countermeasures against COVID-19.




					www.federalregister.gov
				




Countermeasures Injury Compensation Program…Section 319F-4 of the PHS Act, 42 U.S.C. 247d-6e, authorizes the Countermeasures Injury Compensation Program (CICP) to provide benefits to eligible individuals who sustain a serious physical injury or die as a direct result of the administration or use of a Covered [COVID] Countermeasure [e.g., a vaccine]. Compensation under the CICP for an injury directly caused by a Covered Countermeasure is based on the requirements set forth in this Declaration, the administrative rules for the Program, and the statute. To show direct causation between a Covered Countermeasure and a serious physical injury, *the statute requires ‘compelling, reliable, valid, medical and scientific evidence.’ The administrative rules for the Program further explain the necessary requirements for eligibility under the CICP…”*









						COVID Vaccine Trials: Rigged Benchmarks and Horrible Side Effects
					

Many Big Pharma companies are running COVID vaccine trials in which volunteers are plagued by horrible side effects & success is assured.




					thefreedomarticles.com


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 30, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> I see you don't know how to read. I said Joan Rivers seems to think so. I really don't know if Mrs. Obama is a guy or not and it really don't matter to me.



Are you losing track of your own stupid beliefs?





Like I said, "says the guy who thinks Michelle Obama is a guy".


----------



## Quasar44 (Mar 30, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?


Take  modera or Phizer


----------



## Thoth001 (Mar 30, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > I see you don't know how to read. I said Joan Rivers seems to think so. I really don't know if Mrs. Obama is a guy or not and it really don't matter to me.
> ...



So you are using other arguments for this current argument? And as you can see I was laughing and being funny. Maybe you should learn the difference. Do you know the difference between saying something jokingly and seriously?


----------



## Thoth001 (Mar 30, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?
> ...



*93-year-old woman talks about how this is very much like the Holocaust *









						93-year-old woman talks about how this is very much like the Holocaust
					

⁣⁣93-year-old woman talks about how this is very much like the Holocaust.  Original Facebook link ?: Deleted by Facebook……. . Why is Facebook censoring vaccine information? ?  https://livetruthdaily.weebly.com/news/why-i




					ourtube.co.uk


----------



## konradv (Mar 30, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...


*Seriously*, the chances of dying of Covid are orders of magnitude greater than dying of complications from the vaccine.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 30, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> So you are using other arguments for this current argument? And as you can see I was laughing and being funny. Maybe you should learn the difference. Do you know the difference between saying something jokingly and seriously?



Hard to tell which of your idiotic beliefs are a joke and which of your idiotic beliefs are just plain idiotic.


----------



## Thoth001 (Mar 30, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > So you are using other arguments for this current argument? And as you can see I was laughing and being funny. Maybe you should learn the difference. Do you know the difference between saying something jokingly and seriously?
> ...



Have you every thought that maybe you are the ignorant one? if you ever want to start doing research and learn something. Here are some basic things to start with:

The Cabal has orchestrated its efforts through various arms working to assure we do not become aware of our true mastery.

*Media*

The most insidious activity is covert media programming. From cartoons to pop music and even news and mainstream television, a fear agenda permeates all. This subconscious programming entrains us to be fearful, stressed, and sick.

Hollywood’s creative efforts often fit into a precise formulaic scripts Blockbuster movies are in place to program our reactions so that when a cataclysmic event does occur, they can predict our responses.

*Pharmaceuticals and Food*

Genetically modified foods, sugar, and chemicals rather than living foods are all part of a long term plan to weaken and sicken us.

In adding fluoride to the drinking water, we are unknowingly pumped with chemicals that ensure we cannot reach the states of spiritual expansion. Fluoride blocks the pineal gland chakra (center of psychic vision) and inhibits the opening of our higher spiritual functions.

*Education*

The mainstream education system does not encourage free thinking, instead of creating followers. Children who do not comply in sitting quietly in their seats they are placed on drugs at a young age.

More damaging still is the fact that modern education is a complex brainwashing system designed to teach the version of the world they want us to believe is real. William Tompkins, a former Naval insider, boldly states:

“Every school on the planet has been given lies. All education has been given lies about astronomy, mathematics, technical capabilities, [and] history.”

When we are falsely taught what the world is, we cannot see beyond the scope of what we have been programmed to believe.

*Science and Technology*

The government uses scientific innovation, financed by the Cabal, as a means of power. When we recognize that every technological advance made in the last century is destructive to the environment, and disrupts the harmony of the natural world, we begin to glimpse the reaching of their control.

Nikola Tesla created brilliant inventions that would grant us all true freedom. His vision was so far-reaching he created technologies that would connect and empower the world. His ideas posed a huge threat to the ways the Cabal maintain wealth and control.

Suppression of patents and great thinkers who create technologies to better our world are notoriously squashed so we are crippled in our ability to thrive and grow. If they control science and technology, they proliferate their agenda to suppress freedom of thought and spirit.

*Monetary System*

The Cabal has created an exploited society living in debt and forced to work jobs that drain our life force. We become slaves to the money (or lack thereof) and must rely on the establishment to save us in the form of loans, credit cards, and fees. While the global elite amasses larger amounts of wealth, the middle class is buried in greater debt to simply survive.

*Religion and Science*

Religion is blocking our path to God while Science is closing our minds.

Belief systems limit our access to spirit and truth. Through science and religion, the cabal crafted a lens with which we view the world. This ensures we do not go beyond the current limitations of perception.

The main way they control us is by controlling our co-creative ability. They control our power of creative thinking, dreaming, and manifesting, diluting our ability to trust and know ourselves. In doing so they have made us believe we are not in control of our reality.

When we recognize that everything we think and feel is a cabal program, we lift the veil to take actions to awaken and restore our innate powers.









						What is the Cabal? The World Ruling Secret Societies | Gaia
					

The Cabal rules the masses within the shadows with hidden agendas. Discover what is the Cabal, Cabal secrets, and how to shine a light on their dark forces.




					www.gaia.com


----------



## Thoth001 (Mar 30, 2021)

konradv said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Did you know Germ theory is just a theory because it hasn't been proven and actually was proven to be a fraud a long time ago? Also if you did manage to get this so called new flu, you have a 99% chance of living. And here is the math on the mRNA injection.


----------



## Lesh (Mar 30, 2021)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Your own immune system


Which has failed over half a million Americans already dope.


Thoth001 said:


> In the past I have researched Obama, and some have said that he was born in Kenya. One must remember that Obama's mom was a CIA agent and he was quite the Manchurian candidate. Joan Rivers seemed to think Michelle Obama was a man. Kind of fishy not long after her saying that, she unexpectedly died.


That's some serious crazy right there Cletus


----------



## Lesh (Mar 30, 2021)

As far as side effects, I have had both shots. The first gave me nothing but a sore arm. The second made me feel shitty for 36 hours.

Except for the foot growing out of my back making my clothes fit funny...nothing

But people like theHawk should NOT get the shot. They need to be Darwined from society.

Buh Bye


----------



## konradv (Mar 30, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...


I get my info from the real experts.

Johns Hopkins Coronavirus Resource Center


----------



## White 6 (Mar 30, 2021)

theHawk said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Glad he made it. Congrats on being in a group that has taken enough precautions and nobody you know has kicked the bucket. I haven't lost anybody close. Just been very close (proximity wise) when somebody was lost.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 30, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> Take modera or Phizer


Which one of the prevents transmission, and which one prevents infection?


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 30, 2021)

No lefty has been able to state which vaccine prevents infection, and which one prevents transmission.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Mar 30, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?


They are reportedly short term IF They work at all.


----------



## JWBooth (Mar 30, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?


NOTA


----------



## Aldo Raine (Mar 30, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



  Is there any credible data on this?  Asking in all seriousness any credible evidence that this is a possibility?


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 30, 2021)

If no vaccine prevents one from becoming infected or prevents transmission,  why the big push for everybody to get the vaccine?  Why would an airline or store care if a person is vaccinated or not?


----------



## Oddball (Mar 30, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?


For me, NOTA.

Already had it, so I can neither get nor transmit the WuFlu cooties.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Mar 30, 2021)

KissMy said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?
> ...


Which the majority of the US who was infected never knew they had right?


----------



## KissMy (Mar 30, 2021)

jbrownson0831 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


You Lie! Only 37% are asymptomatic & 17% never completely recover. COVID-19 Complications Might Stay With You Forever


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Mar 30, 2021)

KissMy said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Talking about aaalllll the thousands and likely millions of undocumented cases wacko because.....they never knew they had it!


----------



## AntonToo (Mar 30, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> None of them totally prevent infection. They claim 90% efficacy for not getting infected. There doesn't seem to be much data on any of the vaccines preventing transmission.



Thats not correct, there are new studies just completed that indicate strong transmission prevention:

_Moderna and Pfizer *vaccines are “highly effective” in preventing both coronavirus infections and transmissions*, according to a Centers for Disease Control and Prevention study released Monday_









						CDC: Pfizer And Moderna Vaccines Could Significantly Cut Down On Coronavirus Transmission
					

The study shows the vaccines prevent all coronavirus infections, not just symptomatic ones.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## SC Patriot (Mar 30, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Trumpster Q-tards believe in all kinds of stupid conspiracy theories.


If you refer to 73 million people as Trumpster Q-Tards, then I suspect you believe in all kinds of conspiracy theories.
Not an opinion. THAT is a fact.
I know, I know....I get it....half the country is crazy and I am not one of them. I get it.


----------



## AntonToo (Mar 30, 2021)

SC Patriot said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Trumpster Q-tards believe in all kinds of stupid conspiracy theories.
> ...



He didn't, Q-Tard.

He is talking about the nutbag tool faction out of all the people that voted for Trump.

Most votes Trump got was due to the R next to his name, not much else, thats just how our politics go.


----------



## SC Patriot (Mar 30, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > In the past I have researched Obama, and some have said that he was born in Kenya. One must remember that Obama's mom was a CIA agent and he was quite the Manchurian candidate. Joan Rivers seemed to think Michelle Obama was a man. Kind of fishy not long after her saying that, she unexpectedly died.
> ...


And you believe Trump had hookers pee on the bed.

So go for it.


----------



## SC Patriot (Mar 30, 2021)

antontoo said:


> SC Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


wow. That hurt.
Read it 3 times.
It hurt more each time.
Good for you.


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 30, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


When compared to the effects that CoVID has had in our population, those instances you pointed out pale in comparison


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Mar 30, 2021)

CDC's message on the radio yesterday is get your vaccine but it doesn't matter due variances and and and you'll be wearing masks and establish safe spaces for life & we'll get through it together.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 30, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> Have you every thought that maybe you are the ignorant one?



You’re the birther.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 30, 2021)

SC Patriot said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Trumpster Q-tards believe in all kinds of stupid conspiracy theories.
> ...



Not all Trump supporters are Q-tards. But there seems to be plenty of overlap between Trump supporters and people who are prone to believe in idiotic conspiracy theories.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 30, 2021)

SC Patriot said:


> And you believe Trump had hookers pee on the bed.
> 
> So go for it.



I’ve never made that claim. 

Liar.


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 30, 2021)

antontoo said:


> Thats not correct, there are new studies just completed that indicate strong transmission prevention:


All that is known is that the vaccines significantly REDUCE viral load but do not eliminate infection and transmission.


----------



## AntonToo (Mar 30, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Thats not correct, there are new studies just completed that indicate strong transmission prevention:
> ...



You are spreading bullshit. What is now known, through serious study of the matter, is that mRNA vaccines prevent covid infection and transmission with only rare exceptions.









						Coronavirus Disease 2019
					

CDC provides credible COVID-19 health information to the U.S.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 30, 2021)

antontoo said:


> Thats not correct, there are new studies just completed that indicate strong transmission prevention:


That "indicate" means nothing.  What are the official claims that can be substantiated with proof?  What is the actual evidence?


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Mar 30, 2021)

Whenever you have a media and government pumping out propaganda 24 hours a day for months while silencing any voice that points out the deaths and adverse effects that are occurring from the vaccine, it's time to run the opposite direction.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Mar 30, 2021)

antontoo said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



No that hasn't been proven.  The vaccination doesn't prevent spread or infection.  Again, you're spreading false information.


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 30, 2021)

White 6 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


Little early to be judging an experimental vaccine, no?


----------



## SC Patriot (Mar 30, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Exactly. For all we know, lasik surgery on the eyes results in the eyes blowing up after 25 years. We wont know for another year or so.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 30, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


All 3 or 4 are experimental to me.  They are all generating lots of data.  Spent a lot of time analyzing data for military and civilian.  Too old to ignore it now.  You getting the shots?  What's your gamble?


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Mar 30, 2021)

But no worries because the govt or media never lies to us. The tuskegee airmen will testify to that.


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 30, 2021)

All you really need is a Windoze update.
Click HERE


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 30, 2021)

White 6 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


hek naw lol. Its experimental. Never been done before. And it got fast tracked. Ill take my chances with covid.
I might take the chance if i was old or had bad health, though.


----------



## sartre play (Mar 30, 2021)

Any thing that sounds reasonable am willing to try, looking forward to some semblance of life as it use to be before the virus upside downed our life's.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 30, 2021)

theHawk said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?
> ...



Side effects so far seem less worse then Covid.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 30, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Best of luck to ya.


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 30, 2021)

White 6 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


You too. Id hate to have to drive to Jackson to put a bullet in your head because you turned into a zombie! lol


----------



## gmeyers1944 (Mar 30, 2021)

I have received both Moderna Vaccine shots. I got my first shot on February 8th. The only side effect was a sore shoulder for the next day. I got my second shot on March 8th. My shoulder was also sore. On March 9th, I could not force myself out of bed (except to go to the bathroom). Since then, no problem! 

PS: I am 76 years old.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 30, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Is that you, Rick?


----------



## Jim H - VA USA (Mar 30, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?



The all do, to some extent, but none of them are 100% effective.

The Pfizer vaccine is the first mRNA vaccine ever, approved on an emergency use basis only since there is no long-term data on effectiveness or side effects. It actually modifies your mRNA, so that your own body produces a protein that resembles COVID. Then, your immune system creates antibodies against this protein your own body just made. These antibodies are also effective for COVID.









						mRNA vaccine - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Moderna vaccine is similar.

Johnson & Johnson COVID vaccine is traditional. It uses a weakened form the COVID virus which does not cause severe symptoms.

If you get a good anti-body response, the virus cannot replicate enough in a person to make one contagious.  
Same is generally true for people who are asymptomatic, like most children, who are more likely to have strong immune systems and also more likely to have been recently exposed to similar coronaviruses.

They say if you had a mild case of COVID, immunity lasts only about 1.5 months.  A severe case, which I would say my wife and I had, probably gives you immunity for at least three months, maybe "a season" and possibly "years."

Similar immunity is provided by the vaccine.  They think it will provide immunity for at least three months, probably "a season."

COVID is just like the flu.  It mutates, and new strains arise.  You can get it after you had it or have been vaccinated, after some time.   There will likely need to be booster shots tuned to new strains.  So really, those who are getting "the" vaccine are probably just getting their first.









						Most experts believe Covid vaccines will be ineffective within 1 YEAR
					

In a new survey from the People's Vaccine Alliance, 66.2% of global disease experts said they believe that within one year, mutations of the coronavirus will render vaccines ineffective.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				












						Immune system 'recognises virtually all types of Covid after vaccine'
					

A study by researchers in the US and Singapore found that white blood cells called T-cells, which are produced after a vaccine or natural infection, appeared to work across all variants.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




There are four other types of coronaviruses (prior to COVID-19) that most people acquire at some point in their lives.  They also cause flu-like symptoms.  SARS and MERS are two additional coronaviruses.  They also cause flu-like symptoms.

There is nothing remarkable about COVID.  It was a plandemic used to steal the election and reset America to help push a globalist and Socialist agenda.


----------



## AntonToo (Mar 30, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



Moron, click the link.


----------



## AntonToo (Mar 30, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Thats not correct, there are new studies just completed that indicate strong transmission prevention:
> ...



JUST CLICK THE LINK PROVIDED


----------



## AntonToo (Mar 30, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



70+ million doses given just in United States with almost no adverse outcomes and you are still talking about "experimental"?? 

Covid on the other hand killed half a million people and leaves about 10% of infected with long term effects.

It's somewhere between ignorant and crazy to think that getting Covid is the safe option here.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Mar 30, 2021)

antontoo said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...











						Moderna COVID-19 vaccine authorized for emergency use in US
					

This follows the authorization of Pfizer's coronavirus vaccine last week.




					www.cnet.com
				




*"Both Moderna's and Pfizer's vaccines are experimental RNA vaccines."*


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 30, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?


All three that are approved for use in the US.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 30, 2021)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Your own immune system
> 
> View attachment 474093
> 
> View attachment 474094


Oh, the irony.


----------



## sartre play (Mar 30, 2021)

Two plans. just go about your business as if there is no virus, Its like the the lottery you spin the wheel & take your chances, you have a good chance of nothing happening or just get sick for a while. maybe only a half a million or so more will die (if the new strains don't get you). And it will all be over in a year or two.

Take a chance suffer your freedom for now, do everything you can to be part of the solution, kill the virus.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 30, 2021)

antontoo said:


> JUST CLICK THE LINK PROVIDED


If the evidence is in your link, copy n paste it here.  Posting a link to where you wish it was is not enough.


----------



## AntonToo (Mar 30, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



You've got something from year 2021?


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 30, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> All three that are approved for use in the US.


As in FDA approved?


----------



## White 6 (Mar 30, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > All three that are approved for use in the US.
> ...


*Study Shows All 3 FDA-Approved Vaccines Protect Against Current COVID Variants    *
*According to the New York Blood Center analysis, the vaccines create enough antibodies to fight the disease        *

*Published March 17, 2021   •      Updated on March 17, 2021 at 12:43 pm                        *
 








						Study Shows All 3 FDA-Approved Vaccines Protect Against Current COVID Variants
					

All three of the FDA-approved vaccines against COVID-19 show efficacy against the mutated strains of the virus, according to an analysis by The New York Blood Center (NYBC) published in Science Magazine. Although the current mutated strains of COVID-19 are concerning, the NYBC found that the...




					www.nbcnewyork.com


----------



## Lesh (Mar 30, 2021)

I say screw these anti-vaxxer (mostly) MAGArats.

Get sick. You won't be missed


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 30, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > All three that are approved for use in the US.
> ...


Emergency use.


----------



## Thoth001 (Mar 31, 2021)

White 6 said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



*How Big Pharma and the Mainstream Media Manipulate Politics and Distort Facts*

 Typically, the role of the mainstream media (MSM) and its news has always been to condition, brainwash, misinform, and mislead the masses into fear, submission, and slavery. The media is a mind-control machine used by big pharmaceutical companies, politicians, and other rich companies that control politics to spread malicious false information and fake news in whatever ways they desire in order to cater their interests. 

 Not only these financial giants try to control what comes out of the television, newspaper and radio, they also use their tentacles to control the information in the social media and in the internet in general. For example, today when you post something in Facebook about coronavirus that “goes against the community standards”, meaning against the official narrative, you will be policed by their so-called “fact checkers”. But in reality, Facebook fact checker is doing the opposite – they are allowing fake information (mostly coming from the MSM) and blocking the truth and censoring honest scientists, doctors, experts and even ordinary people who are educated from expressing opinions and facts. The same censorship is being applied in Google and Youtube.









						How Big Pharma and the Mainstream Media Manipulate Politics and Distort Facts • eClassifie
					

Typically, the role of the mainstream media (MSM) and its news has always been to condition, brainwash, misinform, and mislead the masses into fear, submission, and slavery. The media is a mind-control machine used by big pharmaceutical companies, politicians, and other rich companies that...




					www.weblyf.com


----------



## Thoth001 (Mar 31, 2021)

Lesh said:


> I say screw these anti-vaxxer (mostly) MAGArats.
> 
> Get sick. You won't be missed



Actually the people that will be getting sick are the ones that are taking the mRNA injection. The same thing happen back in 1918 during the Spanish Flu. The problem is, you don't know history.


In preparation for WW1, a massive military vaccination experiment involving numerous prior developed vaccines took place in Fort Riley, Kansas- where the first “Spanish Flu” case was reported.

WW1 Draft = Human Test Subjects

The fledgling pharmaceutical industry, sponsored by the ‘Rockefeller Institute for Medical Research’, had something they never had before – a large supply of human test subjects. Supplied by the U.S. military’s first draft, the test pool of subjects ballooned to over 6 million men.

Bacterial Meningitis Vaccine: The Killing Field

Autopsies after the war proved that the 1918 flu was NOT a “FLU” at all. It was caused by random dosages of an experimental ‘bacterial meningitis vaccine’, which to this day, mimics flu-like symptoms. The massive, multiple assaults with additional vaccines on the unprepared immune systems of soldiers and civilians created a “killing field”.  Those that were not vaccinated were not affected. 









						The 1918 "Spanish Flu": Only The Vaccinated Died - Sal Martingano
					

Socialism: 10 Concepts You Should Know Before Embracing It




					salmartingano.com
				





In preparation for WW1, a massive military vaccination experiment involving numerous prior developed vaccines took place in Fort Riley, Kansas- where the first “Spanish Flu” case was reported.noscript>


----------



## Thoth001 (Mar 31, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?
> ...



*Court Case Reveals NO Safety Studies Conducted On ANY Vaccine*

In the 1970s and 1980s, there were mounting medical reports of vaccine injury occurring in children. The reactions were mild to severe and sometimes deadly. The reactions were often the result of a very reactive vaccine adjuvant that caused severe allergic reaction, seizures, or autoimmune conditions. The number of vaccine injuries was so compelling, the U.S. Congress took up the issue in the mid 1980s.

*Vaccine Industry Operates Above The Law, Must Be Held Accountable*

In 1986, President Ronald Reagan signed into law the National Childhood Vaccine Injury Act. The law put in motion two important legal precedents. First, it established a government vaccine court to handle specific vaccine injury claims that met certain criteria. This allowed the vaccine industry to continue developing new and existing vaccines, without being sued into bankruptcy. This also protected the vaccine industry from being held criminally liable for manslaughter and causing permanent disability to people. This immunity clause put vaccine companies above the law, allowing the industry to injure people with ineffective products without consequence.

*Since 1986, this vaccine court has paid out over $4 billion to select families of vaccine injury, with millions of dollars in settlements added each month. There is currently not enough money set aside to compensate all victims of vaccine injury, and multiple thousands of claims go ignored every year.*

This corrupt precedent also provided the vaccine industry with unlimited opportunities to expand the childhood vaccine schedule, as recommended by the Centers for Disease Control (CDC). After the vaccine industry got legal immunity in 1986, the childhood vaccine schedule ballooned as a result. Emboldened to profit, the vaccine industry pressured the CDC to expand childhood vaccinations to 56 or more doses by the 21st century. As federal authorities approved individual vaccines, one by one, no scientific body or government was studying the effect that multiple and compounding vaccine doses have on developing human beings.

Read on:









						Court case reveals NO safety studies conducted on ANY vaccine | Principia Scientific Intl.
					

Prominent vaccine injury lawyer, Robert F. Kennedy Jr. joined up with Del Bigtree of the Informed Consent Action Network to hold the federal government accountable on the issue of vaccine safety. In the 1970s and 1980s, there were mounting medical reports of vaccine injury occurring in children...




					principia-scientific.com
				












						U.S. GOVT LOSES LANDMARK VACCINE LAWSUIT
					

Forced vaccinations now can be legally stopped-no quality control for 32 years Wide ramifications for Australia Latest links to court case:  Go to: Update from Doctor in Georgia 20/05/2020 Case 1:1…




					cairnsnews.org


----------



## there4eyeM (Mar 31, 2021)

Received the Pfizer yesterday mid-day. Nothing to signal up to this point almost 24 hours later.


----------



## Snouter (Mar 31, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Study Shows All 3 FDA-Approved Vaccines Protect Against Current COVID Variants



Just to be clear, all 3 "vaccines" are not FDA approved.  And do not protect from the Kung Flu variants nor prevent transmission from those injected.  Doctor Fraudi the sociopathic imbecile is on it and is taking the fact the vaccines are total fail very seriously.


----------



## Thoth001 (Mar 31, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you every thought that maybe you are the ignorant one?
> ...



You can't debate anything, because you don't have any facts to back you up so you childishly belittle people by name calling. When are you going to wise up and become an adult?


----------



## Thoth001 (Mar 31, 2021)

Snouter said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Study Shows All 3 FDA-Approved Vaccines Protect Against Current COVID Variants
> ...



Sadly though, the media and TV doctors have such an influence over people's minds they cannot distinguish between sound medical advise and propaganda. What this Scamdemic has proven is how FEAR is a motivator and FEAR OF DEATH is the GREAT MANIPULATOR. Nothing terrifies anyone more than the possibility of death. Hitler & Goebbels used it effectively by labeling Jews, Gypsies etc as potentially being carriers of death to the country. Mao Tse Tung used it in China and Lenin, Trotsky and Stalin used it in Russia. Divide & Conquer is the name of the game. In the US we have the Marxists/Democrats v the Republican COWARDS - who aren't cowards but the other side of the coin being played against us. It began as Masks v Non-Masks and has shifted to Shots v Non-Shots - making the non-shots JUST like the German Jews, Nationalist Chinese (v communists) and Russian Nationalists v Bolshevik (Jews) Communists.  See the book, "The Crime & Punishment of I G Farben" - Joseph Borken


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 31, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



That’s nice, Q. 

I still don’t believe your birther nonsense.  Go bother someone else and explain to them how 9/11 was an inside job.


----------



## Thoth001 (Mar 31, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



You are free to believe what you want. And what does a birther have to do with vaccines, which this topic is about? Why are you trying to continually get away from the topic? Are you going to take an mRNA injection?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 31, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



When you started up about vaccines, I had you pegged as a conspiracy theorist who believes in all kinds of nonsense. 

Looks like I was right.


----------



## Thoth001 (Mar 31, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



If you spent more time researching things instead of belittling other people with your nonsense you may actually learn something.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 31, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



Yea, yea. Go bother someone else and explain to them how 9/11 was an inside job. 

I could go listen to a crackhead ramble about unicorns and rainbows and learn the same amount as I would from listening to your nonsense.


----------



## Thoth001 (Mar 31, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Your the one bothering me. Your an insult to human intelligence and you are part of the problem of what is wrong with this world. If you are going to gain any kind of perspective I suggest reading the Allegory of the Cave by Plato.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 31, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



That’s nice, Q. I’ll get to that right after I consider whether 9/11 was an inside job or not.


----------



## Thoth001 (Mar 31, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



When you start to use some critical thinking skills you didn't know you had, you may begin to see things you have not see before. Everything should be questioned.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 31, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> When you start to use some critical thinking skills you didn't know you had, you may begin to see things you have not see before. Everything should be questioned.



"9/11 was an inside job and Michelle Obama is a man.  Question everything!"


----------



## Thoth001 (Mar 31, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > When you start to use some critical thinking skills you didn't know you had, you may begin to see things you have not see before. Everything should be questioned.
> ...



This really isn't the correct thread to be debating about 9/11, but if you want to go to a thread for that. I am all for it and on that note:


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 31, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> This really isn't the correct thread to be debating about 9/11, but if you want to go to a thread for that. I am all for it and on that note:



"It was our own government who attacked us!  It was a false flag attack!"


----------



## Thoth001 (Mar 31, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > This really isn't the correct thread to be debating about 9/11, but if you want to go to a thread for that. I am all for it and on that note:
> ...



That isn't exactly what happened. It goes much deeper then that. Since you like tinfoil hats you should check out the tinfoil hat podcast. You may learn something.





__





						Tin Foil Hat With Sam Tripoli podcast
					

Listen to Tin Foil Hat With Sam Tripoli with 625 episodes, free! No signup or install needed. #556: Sorcery Of The Haunted House with John Paul Rice. #555: Nais-Myth With Brion Carroll.




					player.fm


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 31, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



You listen to a tinfoil hat conspiracy theory podcast.  Not surprising.


----------



## Thoth001 (Mar 31, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Now and then, it is actually a good show. Sam Tripoli embraces the stereotype of the tin foil hat. He is also a comedian.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 31, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



Not surprising.  Have fun with that.  I'll pass.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 31, 2021)

theHawk said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



I kinda doubt your statement that you do not know anyone who has gotten Covid-19.    Unless you are a hermit.

I know quite a number of people who have had Covid-19.    I know people who had a mild case.  I know people who had more severe cases.  I know people who are still dealing with the after effects of having Covid-19.    And I know 5 people who died from Covid-19.     

I know a lot of people who have had the vaccines.     I know of only one who experienced a side effect of the vaccine.  And that was not serious.


----------



## Thoth001 (Mar 31, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Well, to your credit, atleast you are not fooled by religion. But that seems to be about as far as you will go into the rabbit hole.


----------



## Thoth001 (Mar 31, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...



Here is something I bet you didn't know about COVID sir:

*What Does a Virologist Know About SARS-COV2 as of March 21, 2021?*

A virus is a particle wrapped in a protein coating containing genetic material, either RNA or DNA.   A virus is considered to be a physical thing.

*How do virologists find a new virus, in this case, SARS-CoV-2?*

Lay people and most medical providers assume virologists take fluid samples from the nose or lungs of many sick people with the same symptoms and examine them under a powerful microscope. They assume that the virologists actually see a virus that they’ve never seen before in these samples.

*How do they know that virus causes the disease in question, in this case, Covid-19?*

Most people — again, including medical providers — would assume that virologists prove causation by exposing nothing but the pure virus to healthy animals in the normal way that viruses supposedly spread.

In fact, here’s what they do, and here’s what they did again with SARS-CoV-2. Virologists took bronchoscopy-guided lung samples (BAL fluid) from people with pneumonia from an unknown cause.  They “washed” and filtered this fluid to remove large cellular debris, fungus and bacteria. Here’s where people’s assumptions of what happens and what actually happens diverge: They never examined this fluid under an electron microscope (the only type that can visualize something as small as a virus). In fact, virologists always skip examining this fluid under a microscope.

They then took this unpurified soluble fluid from the person with pneumonia of unknown origin and inoculated it onto tissue taken from an animal or human source. But first they added a variety of other fluids, including amniotic fluid, horse serum, bovine fetal serum, all of which are themselves rich sources of proteins and genetic material.  They do this because the “virus” they’re looking for won’t grow otherwise. In addition, the nutrients supporting the growth of the tissue in the culture were withdrawn. In other words, the tissue was starved.  Antibiotics, such as gentamicin and amphotericin, were added to the culture, both of which are known to be toxic to kidney tissue.

They then measured the ability of this unpurified mixture to lyse (or kill) the animal or human tissue in the culture. To date, the only tissue that was killed (called a cytopathic effect) came from Vero cells, which are taken from monkey kidneys. When the cultures contained only human or other animal-sourced tissues, little to no cytopathic effects were seen.1

The Vero cell culture did, indeed, break down into millions of different sized and shaped particles.  The virologists took an electron-microscope picture of it, saw particles they said were budding out from the Vero cells, and they called those particles isolated SARS-Cov-2.

*How do they know those particles in the culture are the culprits?*

Here’s the problem: In reality, no accepted scientific protocol can distinguish a particle that emerges as a result of the breakdown of Vero cells or the other sources of genetic material added to the culture from a “virus” coming from the outside.2 

It gets worse. As of today, no particle with the characteristics or appearance of SAR-CoV-2 (as seen in electron micrographs) has been found in the results of this “culture” procedure, until a protein-digesting enzyme called trypsin is added to the mix.3 This enzyme digests the outer protein coating of these particles, resulting in the characteristic “spike” protein appearance of the alleged SARS-CoV-2.

The next step for virologists is to do a genetic analysis of the results of this “viral culture.”  Virologists have NOT and can NOT find any complete sequence in that culture that would represent the entire genome of any known virus.  Rather, the genome sequencing is performed inside a computer, which is called in silico genome.

In this culture, they find billions of various sized pieces of genetic material. They chop these pieces into smaller bits, and some are discarded if they are alleged to originate from human or other microbial origin. These small sequences are “aligned” inside the computer, meaning, they are reconstructed into a long genome that would be the size of a coronavirus genome, which has been previously published.4

In other words, a complete genome is sequenced based on the template of other such in silico genomes, thereby guaranteeing that the computer will “find” SARS-CoV-2 in this new sample.  Inevitably, there is some divergence in the new genome sequence as compared to the template. This is called a variant.  *At no time has the virologist found the complete sequence of either of SARS-CoV-2 or the variant in the BAL fluid. It exists only in the computer.

The only reasonable conclusion that anyone examining this process would come to is that no evidence exists that a real particle in the real world that causes what they’re calling Covid-19 has been found.*



			What does a Virologist know about SARS-CoV2  as of March 21, 2021 – Dr Tom Cowan
		


Sources:









						Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome Coronavirus 2 from Patient with Coronavirus Disease, United States
					

SARS-CoV-2 from Patient with COVID-19, USA




					wwwnc.cdc.gov
				












						(PDF) The role of extracellular vesicles as allies of HIV, HCV and SARS viruses
					

PDF | Extracellular vesicles (EVs) are lipid bilayer-enclosed entities containing proteins and nucleic acids that mediate intercellular communication,... | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




					www.researchgate.net
				






			https://www.mja.com.au/system/files/issues/212_10/mja250569.pdf


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 31, 2021)

antontoo said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


Its still early, dude. Yes, its still experimental.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 31, 2021)

O


Thoth001 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


Oh look!  RWNJ fear-mongering!!


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 31, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


More RWNJ fear-mongering.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 31, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


Oh, MY GOD!!  Why didn't anybody on here tell me!?  What a shocking revelation!  I'm Screwed!  I'll have to read multiple sources, check different point of view, look up crap from non-news sources, local radio and tv in the area of happenings, look at crap from personal perspective of 66 years getting around the world without training wheels, talk directly with friends in the military, maybe even do my own math from a different direction and (heaven forbid) talk to friends, face to face instead of chat rooms and form my own opinions, WHADDAH FkN NIGHT - MARE!!!
Thanks for sharing your point of view.  Have a nice day in your bubble with all your little friends.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Mar 31, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?
> ...



Emergency use. They haven't been approved by the FDA.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Mar 31, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > When you start to use some critical thinking skills you didn't know you had, you may begin to see things you have not see before. Everything should be questioned.
> ...



The US govt lies all the time. Ws wars, Os obamacare, tuskegee airmen, broke every single treaty with the natives etc. The list is miles long. Only the weak and gullible blindly follow the tyranny.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 31, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> The US govt lies all the time. Ws wars, Os obamacare, tuskegee airmen, broke every single treaty with the natives etc. The list is miles long. Only the weak and gullible blindly follow the tyranny.



Found another conspiracy theorist nutjob.

You probably also think Michelle Obama is a man too, don't you?


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Mar 31, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > The US govt lies all the time. Ws wars, Os obamacare, tuskegee airmen, broke every single treaty with the natives etc. The list is miles long. Only the weak and gullible blindly follow the tyranny.
> ...



Those aren't conspiracy theories.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 31, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



I'll take that as a yes.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Mar 31, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Ill take that as your limited ability to engage in cogent thought.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 31, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?



We're not getting choices.  We take what's being offered, which in my case is Pfizer.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 31, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



So yes then.  Got it.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Mar 31, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?
> ...



Of course you're not getting choices.  You live in a socialist dump.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 31, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



And YOU would be wrong.  Just like you're wrong about Michelle Obama.  

The US government lies all of the time, because YOU refuse to hold any of them accountable.  Did you EVER hold Donald Trump accountable for ANY of his lies?  Or did you applaud every single one of them because he told you what YOU wanted to hear.

Did you change the channel when FOX stopped lying about the election, and stopped telling you that Trump won?  If you did, *YOUR REFUSAL TO ACCEPT UNPLEASANT TRUTHS*, is the reason why the government continues to lie to you.

Start tossing the liars out of office when you catch them lying, and you'd be suprised at how quickly they stop doing that.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Mar 31, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



I don't know.  Is big mikey a man or a woman?


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 31, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



I live in the #1 best country in the world to live in.  The USA didn't even make the top 10.  Get back to me when you do.

If I had my choice of vaccines, I'd choose Pfizer so I don't see the lack of choice as being a problem.  I'm being forced to do what I want to do anyway, how is that a problem?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 31, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> I don't know.  Is big mikey a man or a woman?



Thanks for confirming that you’re a gullible moron.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Mar 31, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



I don't vote for D's or Rs.  Theyre both worthless.  I don't watch news and haven't had a television in the house for 20 years.  I don't look at fox, nbc, cbs, abc, msnbc, or cnn.  They're all propaganda.  But you are correct in one aspect, the US govt lies continually and the people keep electing these liars and frauds.  So, in essence, the populace has only itself to blame for sending these snake oil frauds up to DC.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Mar 31, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know.  Is big mikey a man or a woman?
> ...



Confirmation is all on you!!


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 31, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



Just when we think you couldn't sound any dumber, you manage to lower the bar.  It's a true skill, one that few have or would even want, but you manage it every single time.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 31, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Confirmation is all on you!!



You just confirmed that you’re gullible enough to think Michelle Obama is a man.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Mar 31, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



You're being forced to do what you want to do.  Who is forcing?  We have 3.  Ive made my choice not to take any of them.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 31, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


All three that are authorized for use in the US,  under Emergency Use Authorization, by FDA.  The Maderna Covide-19 vaccine, I was injected with 2 week ago granted authorization on Dec. 18, 2020.  So far, so good.  I get my 2nd shot on April 10th.  I am not waiting for another round of Covid.  Been there, done that, got the Antibodies T-Shirt.  Had worse, but was no picnic.  First shot had little or no reaction or adverse effect for me, but that's me.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Mar 31, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Lol, lower the bar?  No, I think critically, objectively, and don't limit my thought.


----------



## dblack (Mar 31, 2021)

theHawk said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?
> ...



I just got mine. I can feel my DNA being altered!!!


----------



## dblack (Mar 31, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > In the past I have researched Obama, and some have said that he was born in Kenya. One must remember that Obama's mom was a CIA agent and he was quite the Manchurian candidate. Joan Rivers seemed to think Michelle Obama was a man. Kind of fishy not long after her saying that, she unexpectedly died.
> ...



It's all true. I read about it at http://trumpsters-will-believe-anything.com.  Do your own research.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Mar 31, 2021)

White 6 said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



I agree with this.  I have no problem with people making their own choices.  I wish you nothing but the best.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 31, 2021)

dblack said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



At 71, I'm not passing my DNA on to any more offspring, so if I grow a third eye, I'll buy a new pair of glasses.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 31, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?
> ...


Pretty much same here, in Jackson, TN.  Seems to depend on when and where you get it.  Son and daughter got Pfizer, one got it in town where he lives, daughter got it here, involved in healthcare.  Wasn't available at that time to people our age in general population in our county as we were suddenly young again.  Checked state website, did the qualification survey.  Suddenly I was an old Fk again and it offered it at my local country health department, even though county health dept. website still said I had to be 70 on info they were putting out to the public.  We both got the Maderna on the day of the appointment as that was what they were pumping.


----------



## 22lcidw (Mar 31, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


The United States protects you. And it cost money. We are a much more diverse nation and problems that goes with it. You are experiencing problems now in areas where you have become more diverse.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 31, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



I figured we'd be getting Moderna out here too.  Early information was that you had to be close to a research hospital to have the freezers to store Pfizer, but Moderna could be stored in any freezer.  We're more than 30 miles from the nearest research hospital.  That hospital is part of the Niagara Regional Health Unit, and we are not, which means we would never be getting our vaccines through them.  

When my friend got her first shot she said it was Pfizer, and that's what everyone I've talked to around town has received.  The local clinic is only giving out Pfizer.  Yippee!  Canada is apparently getting massive amounts of Pfizer and early delivery too.  As my friend says, by summer, we'll all be swimming in vaccine.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Mar 31, 2021)

I got the Johnson and Johnson version a few weeks ago. Sore arm for a short time but otherwise no need to go back for a 2nd shot.

To answer the question of the OP the vaccination does not stop the virus from being transmitted or stop one from being infected.    It just builds up ones immunity when confronted with the virus.  Ideally it will prevent a severe disease from developing in that person. 


Because some people have the virus but are asthmatic. Yet they can still spread the virus to those who are not asthmatic.


----------



## Care4all (Mar 31, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?


Yesterdays news...vaccines protect you and they prevent spread!









						Dr. Rai: Data shows vaccine prevents spread of COVID-19
					

"You get vaccinated not only for yourself, but you get vaccinated for everybody you love,” says Dr. Ashok Rai.




					www.wbay.com
				



GREEN BAY, Wis. (WBAY) - There’s another reason to get vaccinated against COVID-19: data shows it prevents the spread of the virus.

“I think the original motivation that people would say is ‘I want to protect myself.’ Which is right, we want everybody to be healthy. Some people would say, ‘I don’t need the vaccine because I’m going to do fine with COVID.’ Probably not the right attitude, but now even more, you get vaccinated not only for yourself, but you get vaccinated for everybody you love,” says Dr. Ashok Rai, President and CEO of Prevea Health.











						New CDC Study: It’s Rare For Vaccinated People To Spread COVID-19
					

A real-world Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) study found the risk of COVID-19 infection fell 90% by the second week after the second shot.




					www.romper.com
				




*New CDC Study: It’s Rare For Vaccinated People To Spread COVID-19*
A real-world study of vaccinated individuals saw the risk of infection drop significantly two weeks after they received their second dose.
by MORGAN BRINLEE
March 30, 2021
A real-world study from the U.S. Centers for Disease and Prevention (CDC) has shown the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines are highly effective in reducing the risk of infection from COVID-19. In studying both vaccines’ effectiveness in a real-world setting, the CDC found the risk of infection among vaccinated healthcare personnel and first responders fell 90% two weeks after individuals received their second dose of the vaccine.

*Moderna Has Started Testing Its COVID-19 Vaccine On Kids & Babies*

*Pfizer Says Its COVID Vaccine Is Very Effective In Kids Between 12 To 15*

*New Study Says These COVID-19 Vaccines Work On Pregnant Women & Breastf*


“This study shows that our national vaccination efforts are working,” CDC Director Rochelle P. Walensky said in a statement. “These findings should offer hope to the millions of Americans receiving COVID-19 vaccines each day and to those who will have the opportunity to roll up their sleeves and get vaccinated in the weeks ahead.”
The CDC’s study examined vaccine effectiveness over the course of 13 weeks in 3,950 participants spread across six states. None of the study’s participants had ever had COVID-19 prior to the study and all were deemed to have a high-risk of exposure to the virus due to their roles as healthcare personnel and first responders. More than 62% of participants received both doses of a COVID-19 vaccine during the study while just over 12% of participants received just one dose. Researchers regularly collected nasal swabs and questioned participants about potential symptoms of illness to monitor for infection, including asymptomatic illness.

Researchers found that, as earlier clinical trial data has shown, both the Pfizer and Moderna COVID-19 vaccines were significantly effective at preventing infection. Just one dose of a vaccine was shown to prevent 80% of infections two weeks after it was administered. The second dose prevented 90% of infections by its two week mark.

“It takes about two weeks following each dose of vaccine for the body to produce antibodies that protect against infection,” the CDC explained in a press release issued alongside the study. “As a result, people are considered ‘partially vaccinated’ two weeks after their first dose of mRNA vaccine and ‘fully vaccinated’ two weeks after their second dose.”
According to the CDC, the study found an infection rate of 0.04 infections per 1,000 fully vaccinated participants per day. Among participants who had only been partially vaccinated, the rate was 0.19 infections per 1,000 participants per day. In unvaccinated people, the rate jumped to 1.38 infections per 1,000 participants per day.
The study’s findings suggest that, contrary to early concerns, individuals who have received a COVID-19 vaccination are unlikely to contract an asymptomatic COVID-19 infection and thus pass the virus on to non-vaccinated people.
That’s good news for those hoping vaccines will help bring about an end to the current pandemic. But while more and more states are expanding their vaccine eligibility, public health officials have warned of a potential fourth wave of COVID-19 infections following upticks in case numbers. According to ABC News, at least 23 states and Washington, D.C. have reported an increase in COVID-19 cases while 13 states have reported an increase in COVID-19 deaths


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 31, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



Protects us from whom?  One one has attacked us since the War of 1812, and it was YOU who attacked us then.

You are not a "much more diverse" nation.  Fully 1/3 of our residents are immigrants - from all over the world.  We take in more refugees per capita, than any other nation in the first world. 

Our "problems" with diversity exist all across the country and always have.  The issues between the French and the English which were present on the Plains of Abraham in 1758, exist to this day, just as the issues of slavery that are the root of YOUR problems today, existed in 1776, and in both cases, neither of these issues have been fully addressed.

The biggest challenges facing Canada today, are not our diversity, which is the strength of the country, but our original French/English bullshit - a remnant of our colonial past, that we have never been able to overcome.  It's worse in Quebec, which struggles to maintain its essential French Quebecois culture as separate and distinct from English speaking Canada.  Quebec was sold Confederation as "Two Solitudes" - separate but equal.  We all know how that "separate but equal" bullshit always plays out.

Quebec has twice voted to remain part of Canada.  They have never signed onto Pierre Trudeau's Constitution.  And Western Canada resents the hell out of all of the "special" privileges that the Quebec government has that the rest of Canada doesn't.  No diversity is NOT our problem.  Both sides in our biggest problem are comprised of the descendants of the two privileged white nations who originally settled Canada bringing their European wars with them.

The exact thing that YOUR Founding Fathers worried would happen to the USA.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 31, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?


The fact is all 3 vaccines are acceptable.  One may be better at preventing serious illness and death and one may be better at preventing infection.  I say maybe because there is less data than on this than efficacy.  However all have a high enough efficacy to reach herd immunity if enough people are vaccinated.

If you are older or in a high risk group it makes since to go for the Moderna or Pfizer since both have efficacy of about 94%.  For younger adults who are at low risk, the Johnson & Johnson vaccine may be a better choice even thou it's efficacy is a bit lower. To develop robust immunity it takes about 15 days with Johnsons & Johnson since there is one dose required and about 6 weeks with Moderna or Pfizer since there are two does separated by several weeks.

Most health authorities are recommending that we take whichever vaccine is available.  We need 70% to 80% of the population vaccinated to reach herd immunity and that is going to be tough with both Hispanics and Blacks slow to get vaccinations plus the politicizing of the virus will undoubted reduce participation.

Until covid hospitalizations and deaths become a rarely which won't happen till herd immunity is reached we can expect a sluggish economy as many people will refrain from fully participating in the economic expansion.


----------



## theHawk (Mar 31, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> One one has attacked us since the War of 1812, and it was YOU who attacked us then.


What a croc of shit. YOU weren’t “Canada” in 1812, it was a British colony, and the British had been attacking and enslaving US citizens.  Then they armed Natives to attack US settlers.  “YOU” attacked the US first.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 31, 2021)

Kilroy2 said:


> I got the Johnson and Johnson version a few weeks ago. Sore arm for a short time but otherwise no need to go back for a 2nd shot.
> 
> To answer the question of the OP the vaccination does not stop the virus from being transmitted or stop one from being infected.    It just builds up ones immunity when confronted with the virus.  Ideally it will prevent a severe disease from developing in that person.
> 
> ...


Yes the vaccine increases immunity. However, when immunity is increased, it slows virus replication. So there is less virus and thus less to transmit.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 31, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > One one has attacked us since the War of 1812, and it was YOU who attacked us then.
> ...


----------



## Flopper (Mar 31, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


In the US and Canada as well as many other developed nations, there will be plenty of vaccines.  However, keep mind that the rate of vaccinations in underdeveloped nations is very low which means large numbers of new cases and new strains of the virus.  There is a good chance if we don't stop the spread of the virus, there will eventually be strains immune to our current vaccines which could send of us back to square one.


----------



## dblack (Mar 31, 2021)

Flopper said:


> There is a good chance if we don't stop the spread of the virus, there will eventually be strains immune to our current vaccines which could send of us back to square one.



I think that train already left the station.


----------



## EvMetro (Mar 31, 2021)

Flopper said:


> There is a good chance if we don't stop the spread of the virus, there will eventually be strains immune to our current vaccines which could send of us back to square one.


Oh yes, there will indeed be more strains, as well as more need for masks, lockdowns, vaccines, authoritarianism, and socialism.  Especially near election times.  Covid culture is here to stay.


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 31, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...



The new vaccines are easily tweaked for new viruses, but you're right.  We have to vaccinate everyone, not just those of us in the first world.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 31, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


----------



## Flopper (Mar 31, 2021)

dblack said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > There is a good chance if we don't stop the spread of the virus, there will eventually be strains immune to our current vaccines which could send of us back to square one.
> ...


Maybe, maybe not.  There is new  evidence from laboratory studies that some immune responses driven by current vaccines could be less effective against some of the new strains. The immune response involves many components, and a reduction in one does not mean that the vaccines will not offer protection.  

It is the nature of RNA viruses such as the coronavirus to evolve and change gradually. This is why the vaccine manufactures are developing updates as new strains appear.  We will most likely see an update to the vaccines by next year.  This is nothing new, we have a new flu vaccine almost every year that enhances immunity to new strains. 

New Variants of Coronavirus: What You Should Know.


----------



## dblack (Mar 31, 2021)

Flopper said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Yes, but my understanding is that covid is MUCH more contagious than the regular flu. Hopefully, that's primarily because it's new, and, once there is widespread immunity, will be no more contagious than the regular flu. But if immunity doesn't transfer to the variants, and they spread just as fast, we could be looking at the "new normal", a new pandemic every year.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 31, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


So true.  You can not open up an economy and keep out new strains.  Even when borders are seal, there are still people crossing borders legally and illegally and all it takes is a single virus particle of the new strain.


----------



## Flopper (Mar 31, 2021)

dblack said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


Covid is more contagious for two reasons. Unlike the Flu which is only contagious for a day or so.  Covid-19 is contagious for up 10 days after symptoms appear, sometimes even longer.  Also Covid-19 can be contagious when there are no identifiable symptoms.

The virus will be just as contagious after herd immunity to those not vaccinated but it will not spread as fast because there will not be as much of it.  This is because when enough people become immune to the virus, the virus can not find a host. Without a hosts it dies out and even those unvaccinated will have some protection simply because the amount virus is so much less.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 3, 2021)

dblack said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



I like to look back in history for scams playing out today:

*Scientists Proved Viruses Are Not Contagious in 1918*

As documented by Arthur Firstenberg, a researcher, consultant and lecturer on the health and environmental effects of electromagnetic radiation with 40 years of experience, *the only experiments attempting to prove viruses are contagious were carried out in the 1918 flu pandemic and these experiments failed 100% of the time.*

The details can be found in T*he State of Science, Microbiology and Vaccines Circa 1918 by John M Eyler PhD*









						The State of Science, Microbiology, and Vaccines Circa 1918
					

The influenza pandemic of 1918–1919 dramatically altered biomedical knowledge of the disease. At its onset, the foundation of scientific knowledge was information collected during the previous major pandemic of 1889–1890. The work of Otto ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




*Moreover, the results of the experiments proved beyond doubt that viruses are so NOT contagious that they cannot be transferred from one human body to another, even if blood, snot from a flu-ridden nose and thick phlegm from the sufferer’s throat are consumed by the recipient in large amounts.*

The experiments also showed that vaccines do nothing good whatsoever.

In the well referenced and peer reviewed paper, it is stated as follows [with spacing added to assist the reader]:

Perhaps the most interesting epidemiological studies conducted during the 1918–1919 pandemic were the human experiments conducted by the Public Health Service and the U.S. Navy under the supervision of Milton Rosenau on Gallops Island, the quarantine station in Boston Harbor, and on Angel Island, its counterpart in San Francisco. 

The experiment began with 100 volunteers from the Navy who had no history of influenza. Rosenau was the first to report on the experiments conducted at Gallops Island in November and December 1918. 

His first volunteers received first one strain and then several strains of Pfeiffer’s bacillus by spray and swab into their noses and throats and then into their eyes. When that procedure failed to produce disease, others were inoculated with mixtures of other organisms isolated from the throats and noses of influenza patients. 

Next, some volunteers received injections of blood from influenza patients. Finally, 13 of the volunteers were taken into an influenza ward and exposed to 10 influenza patients each. Each volunteer was to shake hands with each patient, to talk with him at close range, and to permit him to cough directly into his face. 

*None of the volunteers in these experiments developed influenza. *Rosenau was clearly puzzled, and he cautioned against drawing conclusions from negative results. He ended his article in JAMA with a telling acknowledgement: 

“We entered the outbreak with a notion that we knew the cause of the disease and were quite sure we knew how it was transmitted from person to person. Perhaps, if we have learned anything, it is that we are not quite sure what we know about the disease.” (p. 313)

The research conducted at Angel Island and that continued in early 1919 in Boston broadened this research by inoculating with the Mathers streptococcus and by including a search for filter-passing agents, but it produced similar negative results. 

It seemed that what was acknowledged to be one of the most contagious of communicable diseases could not be transferred under experimental conditions.

Keep reading:









						Scientists Proved Viruses Are Not Contagious in 1918
					

Scientists Proved Viruses Are Not Contagious in 1918 | Not one controlled experiment has proven that viruses are contagious.




					www.thebernician.net


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 3, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



*FDA Whistleblower Claims the FDA is Not Properly Inspecting Plants where Vaccines are Manufactured, Mainly Merck Who Will Begin Producing COVID Experimental Vaccines*

An FDA inspector-turned-whistleblower claims the agency soft-pedaled violations at a range of pharma manufacturing plants, including a Merck & Co. vaccine facility in Durham, North Carolina, where staff allegedly destroyed evidence of unsanitary practices. Those allegations have now been passed along to the White House.

After investigating the allegations raised by a whistleblower, the Office of Special Counsel wrote President Joe Biden Wednesday to detail the claims.

While the FDA inspector raised flags about the agency’s handling of violations at several plants, Special Counsel Henry Kerner told the White House he was “most concerned” about the Merck inspection and agency follow-up. The Merck plant is slated to help produce Johnson & Johnson’s COVID-19 vaccine, though that work has not begun yet.

*The whistleblower alleged that employees at Merck’s plant were moving between cleanrooms and uncontrolled areas without properly ungowning, and that a biohazard bin contained employee uniforms soiled with blood, urine and feces. Employees were soiling their uniforms rather than taking restroom breaks, the whistleblower claimed, citing a confidential informant, because staffers would have otherwise needed to remove sterile gowning and leave manufacturing areas. *









						FDA downplayed serious red flags at Merck vaccine plant slated for J&J COVID shot, whistleblower says
					

An FDA inspector-turned-whistleblower claims the agency soft-pedaled violations at a range of pharma manufacturing plants, including a Merck & Co. | An FDA inspector-turned-whistleblower claims the agency soft-pedaled violations at a range of pharma manufacturing plants, including a Merck & Co...




					www.fiercepharma.com
				




*This is just another routine incident that highlights the incestuous relationship between Big Pharma and government health regulatory agencies like the FDA and the CDC, which primarily work for the pharmaceutical industry to maximize their profits, and are not very concerned about public health at all.

Most of the people appointed to these government agencies come out of the pharmaceutical industry, and then return there once they are finished working for agencies like the FDA and the CDC.*





__





						FDA Whistleblower Claims the FDA is Not Properly Inspecting Plants where Vaccines are Manufactured, Mainly Merck Who Will Begin Producing COVID Experimental Vaccines - Vaccine Impact
					

After it was recently announced that Merck & Co. would take over producing some of the experimental COVID "vaccines" for Johnson and Johnson, an FDA whistleblower has now stepped forward to reveal that the FDA is not properly examining production facilities where these experimental COVID shots...




					vaccineimpact.com


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 3, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> O
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> ...



Are you in fear of the truth?


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 3, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



Exactly!


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 3, 2021)

White 6 said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



In short, if you get the injection, you are part of an experiment. I guess some people like being Guinea pigs. I guess you never got tired of being a Guinea pig, even after getting out the military. I learned my lessons in the military, of being a Guinea pig. I guess some people just never learn.


----------



## White 6 (Apr 3, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...


Get real.  If I was truly heroic, I would have volunteered for one of the blind study trial.  They went first.  Yes, I got the vaccine after, after close to million other people other people had.  I learn my lesson in the military.  After 20+ years of duty, being sent places or sometimes just be prepared to be sent places, vaccines are not going to hurt me.


----------



## debbiedowner (Apr 3, 2021)

Here is a comparison of the shingles, moderna, pfizer and flu vaccines. 





__





						Understand Possible Side Effects of the Coronavirus Vaccines
					

You may have heard that some experience side effects after being vaccinated. See how the COVID-19 vaccines compare with other vaccines' side effects.




					www.samhealth.org


----------



## Crepitus (Apr 3, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > O
> ...


No, I'm a Democrat.


----------



## Crepitus (Apr 3, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...


Coward.


----------



## dblack (Apr 3, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > It's all true. I read about it at http://trumpsters-will-believe-anything.com.  Do your own research.
> ...



LOL - exactly. That's what happens when morons do their own research.


----------



## gmeyers1944 (Apr 3, 2021)

there4eyeM said:


> Received the Pfizer yesterday mid-day. Nothing to signal up to this point almost 24 hours later.


I received the Moderna vaccine. I got my first shot on February 8th and my second shot on March 8th. The only reaction I have observed is that I could not drag myself out of bed on March 9th except to go to the bathroom. I have felt fine since.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 3, 2021)

None.  My immune system functions quite properly on its own to handle garden variety respiratory diseases.

If these vaccines were actually effective, the government wouldn't need to threaten us with Vaccine Passport Show Us Your Papers to take them. 

The real agenda here is suppression and control of the population. This is Marxism.  Let's call it by its true name.


----------



## gmeyers1944 (Apr 3, 2021)

boedicca said:


> None.  My immune system functions quite properly on its own to handle garden variety respiratory diseases.
> 
> If these vaccines were actually effective, the government wouldn't need to threaten us with Vaccine Passport Show Us Your Papers to take them.
> 
> The real agenda here is suppression and control of the population. This is Marxism.  Let's call it by its true name.


Lucky you


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 3, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?




None.


----------



## EvMetro (Apr 3, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?
> ...


But lefties keep posting that it does it all!


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 3, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



All the mRNA serums from Pfizer, Moderna, etc., do is lessen symptoms if you catch it.


----------



## AntonToo (Apr 3, 2021)

boedicca said:


> None.  My immune system



How about the immune system of the people you are likely to infect if you catch covid? What about the immune system of the people they will in turn pass it on to?

How many will it take for you to do the right thing?


----------



## boedicca (Apr 3, 2021)

antontoo said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > None.  My immune system
> ...



Oh blah blah blah so sleepy...zzzzzzzzz

If I get sick, I'll stay home.   Asymptomatic spread is a myth to gaslight people into complying with house arrest.

The RIGHT THING, is to live our own lives according to our God-given freedom and to not act like Stasi snitching statist tools.


----------



## AntonToo (Apr 3, 2021)

boedicca said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Hey it's a free country, you want to be that Covid spreading nutbag? Go ahead.


----------



## AntonToo (Apr 3, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Stop spreading counter-factual, ignorant nonsense.

Vaccines were scientifically proven to highly effective at training your body to develop covid immunity and have nothing to do with "lessening symptoms"


----------



## boedicca (Apr 3, 2021)

antontoo said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



Gaslighted much?  People die due to a multitude of causes that you might accidentally introduce.  Does that mean you should never dare drive a car, or use a knife while dining in a restaurant (without a mask!!!!!), or throw a baseball, or go out in public when you have the flu, or eat peanuts......

Covid is just another seasonal respiratory illness.   You are gullible fool for thinking it is Armageddon.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 4, 2021)

dblack said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



You will actually learn something. Have you ever heard of doing that? I am sure your mental capacity don't give you the ability to do that though. I am sorry for you. Just continue being a sheeple led off a cliff.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 4, 2021)

antontoo said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



The COVID injection is not a vaccine derp.









						The mRNA Operating System
					

The new SARS-COV2 injection is not an immunization. Immunization happens inside your body by acquiring a toxin, naturally, which induces an immune response by your cells that produces symptoms (cold, cough, etc). When you see the toxin again, your cells will target, tag, and eliminate it so you...




					www.natureofhealing.org
				




The experimental COVID “vaccine” is only “authorized” and not FDA-approved as a licensed drug. According to the FDA:

_The issuance of an EUA is different than an FDA approval (licensure) of a vaccine, in that a vaccine available under an EUA is not approved. In determining whether to issue an EUA for a product, the FDA evaluates the available evidence to determine whether the product may be effective and also assesses any known or potential risks and any known or potential benefits._

Thus, the new experimental COVID injection is Emergency Use Authorized, and not an FDA-approved, licensed drug/injection.

Know the difference between “authorized” medical experiments and interventions vs. “approved” licensed drugs before you return to your regularly scheduled programming.









						The CoroNOvirus Reality
					

Reality is built on perception. People's perceptions create both their personal reality as well as the greater collective reality, when combined with others. Either way, your experience is your reality. Perception precedes reality. - Andy Warhol Food for Thought    Image by beate bachmann...




					www.natureofhealing.org


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 4, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...



I really feel bad for you. You surly have been led astray in your life. I hope for your sake you start to wise up. Maybe next lifetime.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Apr 4, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...


Not sure why you respond to the troll, they just come out with that shit to bait you.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Apr 4, 2021)

I'm booked 10th April for the first jab, I think it's the Oxford vaccine.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 4, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



It gives me good reason to post more information.  The more they troll the more information I post to squash their scam.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 4, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> I'm booked 10th April for the first jab, I think it's the Oxford vaccine.



Do you eat GMO food? If you don't, you should ask yourself why you would want an injection of a GMO mRNA into the blood stream-passing the blood brain barrier directly into your cells?


----------



## Captain Caveman (Apr 4, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> Captain Caveman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm booked 10th April for the first jab, I think it's the Oxford vaccine.
> ...


Was never keen on GM food until I had that lovely leg of salmon (Brit humour).

Tbh, none of it bothers me.


----------



## Crepitus (Apr 4, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...


Antivaxers are mass murderers.


----------



## dblack (Apr 4, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...


"Do your own research" -
1. Scour the internet for anything that confirms your biases.
2. Ignore everything else.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 4, 2021)

konradv said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



You are missing the point, people NOT taking them are highly likely to live anyway, but take the shot when not needed and drop dead or greatly suffer means it was made dangerous by using it.


----------



## White 6 (Apr 4, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...


No.  I am on the right track.  I was started on the right track, educated, worked, married, raised my kids, attended church, defended my country, returned to civilian work, continued work and family life and stayed on the right track.  Now I am comfortably retired. I will finish on the right track.  Not going to start disregarding advancements of science at this point, either.


----------



## White 6 (Apr 4, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


Just fools cowards, mindless political drones and unfortunately, sickly people that cannot safely take many vaccines, due to personal or family history, due to genetic flaws.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 5, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



I suggest try doing something different for once and read and learn something.









						Vaccines: Did They Really Save Us From Dis-ease? - √ø∑Dubs
					

Most people believe that vaccines saved us from deadly diseases. We actually don't have any scientific evidence to prove this, but nevertheless we still




					joedubs.com
				




Also see:

Vaccines: Did They Really Save Us From Dis-ease?


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 5, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...



I understand it is hard to teach an old dog new tricks and I understand you are stuck in your ways. But tyranny is upon us and if you enjoy tyranny then so be it.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 5, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



Great point and furthermore I already know a couple people who have died from the COVID injection in around where I live. I still don't know anyone who died from COVID itslef, just to be clear. Not to mention most of the deaths from the injection are not being reported and even being hid and covered up from the public.


----------



## White 6 (Apr 5, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Here is more scientific evidence, if you will put down the ignorance and read the science and history.
*Diseases You Almost Forgot About (Thanks to Vaccines)*








						14 Diseases You Almost Forgot About (Thanks to Vaccines)
					

Routine vaccinations protect against these 14 diseases.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## White 6 (Apr 5, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...


You really should concentrate on people struggling with the game, trying to make their way.  You might attract more acceptance.  People who have made know how they got here.


----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 5, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > In the past I have researched Obama, and some have said that he was born in Kenya. One must remember that Obama's mom was a CIA agent and he was quite the Manchurian candidate. Joan Rivers seemed to think Michelle Obama was a man. Kind of fishy not long after her saying that, she unexpectedly died.
> ...


ALL vaccines CAN cause a reaction; best is to be aware and prudent in noting ANY changes that are unusual. I would prefer to see a test of some sort that notes a person's predisposition to a POSSIBLE reaction; too many can react to vaccine diluent. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 5, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


Careful Mr white; anyone with an epipen is at risk of a reaction; what we DON'T know is how many SHOULD HAVE AN EPIPEN HANDY FOR THESE VACCINES!!! And oh yes; I am VERY MUCH a pro-vaxer!!! I just say they are NOT to be taken without care. 

Greg


----------



## Crepitus (Apr 5, 2021)

gtopa1 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...


Which is why they have medical staff on hand and make you wait half an hour after getting your shot.  They are being extremely careful in spite of the simple fact the reaction you speak of is something like a one in ten million chance.


----------



## White 6 (Apr 5, 2021)

gtopa1 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...


Very true.  Some people have a more difficult choice due to heredity, and history with other vaccines. I hate it for them. Laying in the ER with a Benadryl drip going in one arm to calm an alergic reaction and an Epinephrine drip in the other to keep your heart beating is no picnic.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 5, 2021)

gtopa1 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



You do you. I already took mine.


----------



## Baron (Apr 5, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?



*No one!
All are here to kill you!
From Pfizer till Chinese/Putin's ones*


----------



## Skull (Apr 6, 2021)

25 year old dies from J&J one dose version:






						Desirée Penrod dies at DuckDuckGo
					

DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




					duckduckgo.com


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 6, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Trumpster Q-tards believe in all kinds of stupid conspiracy theories.
> ...


This was a terrific read, thank you.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 6, 2021)

Anyone that believes this is the last "vaccine" that the establishment will be pushing on the masses?  Has no idea the new phase we are moving into.

This new technology has just been developed.  We are in for it now.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Apr 6, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> Anyone that believes this is the last "vaccine" that the establishment will be pushing on the masses?  Has no idea the new phase we are moving into.
> 
> This new technology has just been developed.  We are in for it now.



That's exactly right.  It's frustrating that the masses buy into this and will not do any research to see what's happening other than to gargle the regurgitated propaganda coming from the mainstream.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 6, 2021)

gtopa1 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...


Over time, (years) such research will probably occur.  Just as covid-19 will be around for many years so will the the vaccines.  They are talking about an update or booster vaccine being available next year.  It would be nice if they combine it with flu vaccine.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 7, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 7, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> Anyone that believes this is the last "vaccine" that the establishment will be pushing on the masses?  Has no idea the new phase we are moving into.
> 
> This new technology has just been developed.  We are in for it now.



No doubt the medical cartel plan for the population to get these injections once or twice a year. And the zombies will keep on getting them while it fries their brains and bodies more.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 7, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 7, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone that believes this is the last "vaccine" that the establishment will be pushing on the masses?  Has no idea the new phase we are moving into.
> ...


*The Year Ahead – Part 2: Biosecurity*


----------



## badger2 (Apr 7, 2021)

You can’t go with the numbers for the win because you don’t know what the virus is doing behind your back, in nature.


----------



## dblack (Apr 7, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


>



That's why I prefer the term "deluded idiots".


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2021)

KissMy said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?
> ...


As always,you need to start a comedy club.         As always,you embarrass yourself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Trumpster Q-tards believe in all kinds of stupid conspiracy theories.


What a regarded post dismissing the best doctors in the world saying the virus is not dangerous but it is the vaccines are as having stupid conspiracy theories this despite the fact that people are dying within weeks sometimes days after taking the vaccine,as always you embarrass yourself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...


      You took him to school giving him a major ass beating.I knew that Obama was connected to the cia same as bush and Clinton but I never heard that about his mom,could you send me some info on thst in a pm? You Also said three war criminals correctly saying bush,clinton and Obama were pushing the vaccines but put trumps name in there as well.I assume that was by accident sense you said THREE war criminals.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...


 Obviously it does not.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...


 He won’t ever read that book,he has no interest in unlearning what he has learned.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > I see you don't know how to read. I said Joan Rivers seems to think so. I really don't know if Mrs. Obama is a guy or not and it really don't matter to me.
> ...


He was right,you really do have reading comprehension problems.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2021)

konradv said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


You seriously need to start a comedy club the fact the best doctors in the world numbering in the thousands  disagree with your babble.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...


Those two will never watch the video,they have proven in spades they have no interest in the truth hearing facts thst do not go along with with their warped opinions.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 8, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone that believes this is the last "vaccine" that the establishment will be pushing on the masses?  Has no idea the new phase we are moving into.
> ...


Neither of you have ever been any kind of thinker. None of you have ever posted any original thoughts based in fact.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 8, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Your thank  you is greatly appreciated and your welcome. Sure I will PM you some info. I was not kidding about Trump Pushing the injections also. He just did recently on Fox news.

Trump said recently:

“I would recommend [the vaccine]. And I would recommend it to a lot of people that don’t want to get it, and a lot of those people voted for me, frankly,” Trump said in a phone interview with Fox News’ Maria Bartiromo, as MarketWatch’s Mike Murphy reported.

“And we have our freedoms and we have to live by that, and I agree with that also,” Trump said. “It’s a great vaccine and it’s a safe vaccine.”









						Trump says he recommends COVID-19 vaccine: 'It’s a great vaccine and it’s a safe vaccine'
					

Former President Donald Trump on Tuesday recommended the COVID-19 vaccine to his supporters, amid concerning recent polls showing Republicans are less likely...




					www.marketwatch.com
				




So clearly he is tied to Big Pharma in some way because I know he was schooled by Robert Kennedy junior about the danger of vaccines years ago.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 8, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



Yes, we can lead a horse to water but you can't get them to drink it. I am just doing my part in spreading knowledge and if they don't want it then that is their problem.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 8, 2021)

KissMy said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



No amount of scientific, statistical, environmental, epidemiological, professional, anecdotal or personal evidence, the application of logic, common sense, sense of justice, lessons from history, emotional or empathy appeal makes the slightest difference to the brainwashed i.e. the majority of the general public fed a daily diet of propaganda from governments,  news and social media. Even highly educated, intelligent and otherwise rational brains have been highjacked by the well worn psychological mechanisms of fear mongering, group think, and endless repetition of the narrative and false representation of “science” until it becomes  “fact” in the minds of those who receive the propaganda in our age of technology enabling mass communication.

This is why you see children in masks, adults wearing masks in their cars or in the park, willingly submitting to experimental injections and following rules that destroy both their health and livelihood. The toxic team - technocracy, politicians, big Pharma and medical tyranny  - has taken over for now and the endgame is hidden in plain sight.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



Nah. You’re just mindlessly agreeing with people like you always do.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Do you understand why germ theory is only a theory?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Go tell your sidekick. 

He's stupid, susceptible, and he's ready to mindlessly agree with anything you tell him.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Does it make you feel superior to insult people and call them names? What good information have you provided on here besides insulting people?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



If you don’t like it, then you’re welcome to ignore it.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Why don't you want to be a better person? Why make yourself look like a fool?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> Why don't you want to be a better person? Why make yourself look like a fool?



You’re entitled to your opinion. I disagree with it.

Conspiracy theorists look like fools to me. You disagree with that.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you want to be a better person? Why make yourself look like a fool?
> ...



People that believe everything the MSM and government tells them are fools to me. I would rather use my critical thinking skills and investigate things instead of believing what I am told by so called authority figures. You break the mind control and you break the cycle of tyranny.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



People who are inclined to believe in so many tinfoil hat conspiracy theories are fools to me. 

They’re likely uneducated and just spend far too much time on certain websites that appeal to what they want to be true. I don’t think they have critical thinking skills. They’re just very gullible and think highly of themselves for going against the norm.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



On the other hand, people who don't think their are really conspiracies going on are quite gullible. And what is the education system? It is a form of thought control, propaganda and indoctrination which in the US system was brought to you by the Rockefellers. I dare you to look up the Rockefellers and the education system and the medical system.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



Interesting. You’re so critical of the education system and you can’t distinguish between “there” and “their”.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



They taught me real well as you can see.  Maybe you should focus on what is really going on in the world instead of being so worried about grammar.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



How hard is it to learn the difference between "there" and "their"?  All that "critical thinking" of yours and you _still_ don't know the difference?

Maybe you should try educating yourself instead of wasting your time on dumb conspiracy theories.  Why don't you want to better yourself?


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



I know the difference I just mistyped. I guess you in your perfect ways have never mistyped.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



I highly doubt that.  It's very obvious that you are uneducated. 

I find it interesting that you think so highly of your "critical thinking" skills.

Why don't you want to be a better person? Why make yourself look like a fool?


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



What really is educated? I can tell you that I am un-indoctrinated. Atleast you are doing better now and insulting people politely. That is a step up for you.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



Learning simple grammar is a start.

By the way, "atleast" isn't a word.  Must be another coincidence that you "mistyped" again.  You and your superior critical thinking skills and all.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



As you get older you tend to forget certain things with grammar and spelling. Especially with all the spell check now, you don't even have to think. But it is interesting how you like to go away from the topic we have and worry about grammar. That just shows the level of indoctrination you have.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> As you get older you tend to forget certain things with grammar and spelling. Especially with all the spell check now, you don't even have to think.



Apparently you forget several things quite often and don't know how to use spell check. 

Maybe you should try thinking from now on.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > As you get older you tend to forget certain things with grammar and spelling. Especially with all the spell check now, you don't even have to think.
> ...



Really? Atleast??  You surely are a grammar Nazi because that is all that you have. I think I will (mispell) some more words just for you.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 8, 2021)

Well back to the topic:

*The Next Phase of This Fake Pandemic Will Be Premeditated Mass Murder by ‘Vaccine’*

The stage is set, the plan is in place, and the people are still asleep. The realization that this state has declared war on the American people is unknown to most, and when the killing reaches high levels, the sheep will be told it is due to a mutated virus variant, and it is their fault for not being injected quickly enough with a poisonous ‘vaccine’ administered by this same criminal state. Make no mistake about it; you are the enemy of the state in this war against mankind. This manufactured pandemic began with lies, and was perpetuated by mass propaganda; so much so as to cause extreme fear and panic out of thin air.

This is what real domestic terrorism looks like, and it is being executed by the United States government under the control of its masters in banking, finance, and corporate America; those at the top of the pyramid of power that make up the Council on Foreign Relations, the Trilateral Commission, the Bilderberg Group, and all the major players in science, technology, the mainstream media, medicine, and the pharmaceutical industry. This long-planned plot to depopulate the earth and take total control over all of us could be considered ingenious but for the fact that it is pure evil.

What has been foretold and what is coming is what I would refer to as crisis management terrorism. There will be (and has already been) one fake crisis after another, all claimed to be so important and deadly as to cause the government to step in to control all aspects of human life through law, mandates, and lockdowns, with enforcement implemented at every level from the executive branch of federal government down to state and local health administrators. This will be in essence, a total and saturated form of enforcement with little if any ability of escape. This is by design of course, so that regardless of location or isolation, all will be subject to the propaganda and the long reach of peer pressure and tyranny.

The end game sought by these totalitarian monsters is to inject each and every American with this experimental, mind-altering, body changing, genetic reshaping, and deadly operating system falsely being called a Covid ‘vaccine.’ It is not a vaccine at all, but a control and depopulation tool purposely designed to cause extreme sickness and death. These adverse responses caused by these toxic injections will not be correctly blamed on the shot, but will instead be used to claim that mutated variant expressions of the non-existent Covid-19 strain are the culprit. This will allow for more fear and panic in order to set up more demand for ‘vaccination.’ These never-ending crises will cause a much higher percentage of Americans to voluntarily seek out and take this virulent injection, and this will of course lead to an unending array of critical dilemmas, just as the state desires.

Read full article:









						The Next Phase of This Fake Pandemic Will Be Premeditated Mass Murder by ‘Vaccine’ - garydbarnett.com
					

By: Gary D. Barnett “Americans have been taught that their nation is civilized and humane. But, too often, U.S. actions have been uncivilized and inhumane.” ~ Howard Zinn, “Quotations on Terrorism”. Book by Harry Kawilarang (p. 61), 2004. The stage... Continue Reading…




					www.garydbarnett.com


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



I'm sure you will because you're an idiot.

I think I'll pass on the conspiracy theory nonsense from an illiterate retard.  Thanks anyway.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



That is your opinion and I respect your opinion. I hope you have a wonderful day free of conspiracies with your head in the sand.  Don't forget to get that COVID injection.


----------



## DudleySmith (Apr 8, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?



I just got the second shot, the Pfizer one. Unfortunately I died from it, like the anti-vaxxer conspiritards said we all would, and so did the approximately 30 other people I know who got them did, all at the same time!


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 8, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?
> ...



Most of the time people won't die right away. It can be a 1-10 year process. The vaccine companies would rather it be past a couple year mark so you can't trace the death back to the injection. Congrats on being a guinea pig.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Apr 8, 2021)

antontoo said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


what they found is that the COVID COLD virus(s) are stronger than the covid-19 virus and they compete for the same reproductive mechanism to multiple in the human body.  The result is that the COLD VIRUS pushes out the COVID 19 virus as they compete for a human host........The cold has no long term effects------


----------



## DudleySmith (Apr 8, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



Well, I died right away, so you're wrong. I understand why you want to claim '10 years away'; that way you can attribute all the deaths to it you want to, and then snivel when only idiots agree with you.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 8, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...



Hey, your body and your choice. You can't say you weren't warned. I really hope everyone who researches this is wrong and it works out for you.


----------



## DudleySmith (Apr 8, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



Too late; I died yesterday. You just being facetious now.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 8, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...



Nice to talk to you from the other dimension.


----------



## AntonToo (Apr 8, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



Not sure what your point is with respect to what you quoted, but what you've just said is a total in incoherency.

There are plenty of cells for both to infect - it's not somehow ONE instance of the mechanism for entire body.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 8, 2021)

dblack said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


That's a perfectly fine term. . . as long as you address the evidence first.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



I already got it. 

I would rather go with the advice of educated medical experts than with the advice of some uneducated conspiracy theory nut.  At least our medical experts were able to learn 5th grade concepts.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 8, 2021)

KissMy said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Why don't you tell the class about Dr. Fauci's latest pronouncements?  Eh?

If I were to give you any of my original thoughts on this issue, that I have formed in consult with my PHP?  You would just ridicule them.  It is pointless to have THAT discussion, so why do it?



All you have is ridicule when faced with anything that does not conform to the propaganda that you were conditioned with.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...


 Which is why he always gets embarrassed and checkmated at usmb everyday.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...


 Indeed,that’s the way to deflect when losing an argument,avoid the facts and attack their grammar.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2021)

KissMy said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Comedy gold that you say HE lies.weren’t you the one that said it would be impossible for the Rams to be back in LA by 2016,thst it would take four or five years to get there? If that’s not a lie,I don’t know what is.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



And here comes the mindless sidekick.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2021)

SC Patriot said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Trumpster Q-tards believe in all kinds of stupid conspiracy theories.
> ...


That’s the logic the Biden lovers on here always have,they ate right and everybody else in the world is all wrong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...


I would expect this kind of behavior from a grade school kid.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> SC Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



I didn’t say that. Is the strawman ok?  You hit it really hard.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> SC Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


You mean like the idiotic conspiracy theory you latched onto that there was Russia collusion in 2016 to get trump,elected?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> I would expect this kind of behavior from a grade school kid.



Grade school kids are taught to think independently.  Did you just follow other kids around and mindlessly agree with them?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Whenever you have a media and government pumping out propaganda 24 hours a day for months while silencing any voice that points out the deaths and adverse effects that are occurring from the vaccine, it's time to run the opposite direction.


  That kind of logic and common sense does not register with the vaccine apologists here obviously.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> You mean like the idiotic conspiracy theory you latched onto that there was Russia collusion in 2016 to get trump,elected?



I believe in the findings of the Mueller report.  You believe that Michelle Obama is really a guy. Are you seriously trying to equate the two?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > I would expect this kind of behavior from a grade school kid.
> ...


Well you must have not gone then because you have proven in spades you sure are incapable of thinking independently. Nope I did not do that but it sounds like you did the fact you believe everything the media says and mindlessly agree with them instead of listening to the best doctors in the world.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > You mean like the idiotic conspiracy theory you latched onto that there was Russia collusion in 2016 to get trump,elected?
> ...


Wow you are far more gone than I ever thought imaginable believing the evil,corrupt FBI with their long history of corruption,that explains it all why you swallow everything hook line and sinker without question you trusting the government over whistleblowers.

as always when losing a debate,you change the subject.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Well you must have not gone then because you have proven in spades you sure are incapable of thinking independently.



Right.  All I see you do is mindlessly agree with other posters.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


That’s exactly toy what I was hearing the other day as well,thanks for posting that link.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Wow you are far more gone than I ever thought imaginable believing the evil,corrupt FBI with their long history of corruption,that explains it all why you swallow everything hook line and sinker without question you trusting the government over whistleblowers.
> 
> as always when losing a debate,you change the subject.



You believe Michelle Obama is a man and you think you're in any position to call someone else far gone.  I think your tinfoil hat might be cutting off the circulation to your very limited brain.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > I would expect this kind of behavior from a grade school kid.
> ...


That is precisely why the government and the corporate establishment passed laws to make STATE educational standards compulsory. . . so that children learn to follow authority unquestionably, and there is no more entrepreneurial spirit to compete with the oligarchs or elites.  Grade school kids are taught exactly the opposite.  DUH.  Any kid that dare to think independently?  GETS BULLIED!  And we all know it. . . just like you bully anyone that dare to think independently on this site. . . ah, they trained you well, and you got gold stars all the time, didn't you?  

 .. . . most of us on this forum?  We know that YOU are one of their ultimate success stories.  What Goethe would term, "those who falsely believe they are free."     Unless?  You had a private education. . . and this is your job?  eh, wut wut?










						John Taylor Gatto - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





by John Taylor Gatto

*"The Seven Lesson
School Teacher*

Call me Mr. Gatto, please. Twenty-six years ago, having nothing better to do at the time, I tried my hand at schoolteaching. The license I hold certifies that I am an instructor of English language and English literature, but that isn’t what I do at all. I don’t teach English, I teach school – and I win awards doing it.

Teaching means different things in different places, but seven lessons are universally taught from Harlem to Hollywood Hills. They constitute a national curriculum you pay for in more ways than you can imagine, so you might as well know what it is. You are at liberty, of course, to regard these lessons any way you like, but believe me when I say I intend no irony in this presentation. These are the things I teach, these are the things you pay me to teach. Make of them what you will.





        1 Confusion
         2 Class Position
         3 Indifference
         4 Emotional Dependency
         5 Intellectual Dependency
         6 Provisional Self-Esteem
         7 One Can't Hide
         Why These Seven Lessons?
         The Way Out "


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2021)

sartre play said:


> Two plans. just go about your business as if there is no virus, Its like the the lottery you spin the wheel & take your chances, you have a good chance of nothing happening or just get sick for a while. maybe only a half a million or so more will die (if the new strains don't get you). And it will all be over in a year or two.
> 
> Take a chance suffer your freedom for now, do everything you can to be part of the solution, kill the virus.


I do just that,I know for a fact the virus is no more dangerous than the common cold so I go about my daily business not changing anything.I have gone out of my way to try and get the virus going into Resteraunts and shopping malls being in large crowds being close to dozens of people, I can’t seem to get it.lol I take lots of vitamins and herbs which has prevented me from getting sick for over ten years running now once I understood that if you drank lots of water and did those things you had a healthy immune system ,the key to not getting sick.lol


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Apr 8, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



They don't want you to think.  It has even transgressed to the college level.









						Med student kicked out of school after questioning microaggressions can sue UVA, court rules | The College Fix
					

Court: Students do not 'shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.'




					www.thecollegefix.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Wow you are far more gone than I ever thought imaginable believing the evil,corrupt FBI with their long history of corruption,that explains it all why you swallow everything hook line and sinker without question you trusting the government over whistleblowers.
> ...


You are really losing it and have lost your credibility major big time on this board proving to the entire board you indeed have reading comprehensin problems just as someone else told you earlier the fact I never once stated here I said I think Michelle is a man,these retarded juvenile posts of yours putting words in people’s mouths claiming they said something they never stated speaks volumes of your credibility and integrity around Here thst you posts are so juvenile you should not be allowed in a discussion with adults.

that’s chilidish putting words in people’s mouths they never said,everyone in this thread should ignore your babble and lies you have posted  for now on. I never once stated anywhere saying I thought Michelle was a man which you just now claimed I said,you need to look in the mirror when claiming someone is wearing a tin foil hat   After this babble and chilidish behavior here Of yours nobody in their right mind that wants to have an adult discussion should bother talking to you here or reading your babble and rants anymore.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> the fact I never once stated here I said I think Michelle is a man



So you're a liar then.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > the fact I never once stated here I said I think Michelle is a man
> ...


The only liar here is you as you proved to the entire boards.you can find nowhere in here I said she was a man liar.you lost all your credibility saying I was a liar and I said I think she is a man,you Clearly have me mixed up with someone else which proves as always,you have reading comprehension problems and nobody in their right mind should take you serious.im done with your babble and bullshit.one more to add to ignore. My time is too valuable to discuss this with someone who wants to post juvenile posts and act like children and troll these boards.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 8, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


I remember when the globalists seeped into the Obama administration, they had this grand vision of doing to the world education system what the Massachusetts progs. in the civil war era did to U.S. education.

But. . . as education tends to be a local matter. . . and the connections with the Obama administration were obvious signs of corruption, (Google, etc.) the whole thing pretty much fell flat.

OTH, much of the political staging of the NEA, using "the children," as political pawns for progressive issues, letting them out of school for pet liberal issues. . . has just been unconscionable.  The bureaucracy is supposed to be non-partisan. . . so all these local schools, uniting under a national agenda for "climate change," and "gun control," and manipulating the children in days off for protests?  Should have all been illegal.  

  You ask any kid during all this?  Not many of them gave a shit.  Of course they want to get out of class.  Even kids that hate school assemblies appreciate a break in the routine.  The majority of them really aren't political, nor do they give a shit about the national agenda. . . but give them a chance to get out of class?  Sure, they will walk outside and do/go wherever you want them, as long as they can take their Smartphone with them.   





Core Education & Technologies - Wikipedia









						Common Core and the EduTech abyss
					

The Common Core gold rush is on. Apple, Pearson, Google, Microsoft and Amplify are all cashing in on the federal standards/testing/textbook racket. But the EduTech boondoggle is no boon for students. It's more squandered tax dollars down the public school drain.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


 That’s something the biden lovers will never be able to grasp or latch onto obviously especially the one on here who acts like a child and makes juvenile posts saying you said something you never said and then says YOU are the liar.  ,thank god for the ignore list.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


Wow this is really great stuff,you really do your research.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > the fact I never once stated here I said I think Michelle is a man
> ...


Wow, you have some real reading problems and critical thinking skills to work on.

No where in there does LA state that he is sure that Michelle is a man.  All he stated is that he does now take those rumors seriously.  

As in. . . that MAY BE in the realm of possibility.

. . . and sure, why not.

Who the hell calls their wife of a decade or more a guys name?  And why are you ignoring the point he was making?



GD. . . You have no critical thinking skills AT ALL.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...


         Never it appears.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...




I sure am glad I’m not the only one that has noticed that here.he has the bizarre baffling ludicrous logic he is right and everybody else in the world is all wrong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2021)

Snouter said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Study Shows All 3 FDA-Approved Vaccines Protect Against Current COVID Variants
> ...


Those facts seem to go over the heads of the vaccine apologists.  They can’t think outside the box knowing that when Biden went live showing he was allegedly taking the vaccine, he was not getting what the world is getting,that if anything,he was getting a herbal shot administered to him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...





Thoth001 said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


You totally nailed it,well done.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...


Oh my god,I could not have said it any better myself word for word.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> The only liar here is you as you proved to the entire boards.you can find nowhere in here I said she was a man liar.



I just showed you that, liar.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> No where in there does LA state that he is sure that Michelle is a man.



Ok, so you want to nitpick at minor differences.  Fine with me.

I didn't claim that he said he was *sure* that she is a man, now did I?  Perhaps your reading comprehension isn't all that great.



MisterBeale said:


> All he stated is that he does now take those rumors seriously.



And that he is "...*leaning towards* it that she really IS a man..."

If you want to argue that _*leaning towards* _and *believing in* are different, then you're really nitpicking over a minor detail of semantics.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



That's because you're a mindless idiot and you're only capable of agreeing with what other people say.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> No where in there does LA state that he is sure that Michelle is a man.



Ok, so you want to nitpick at minor differences.  Fine with me.

I didn't claim that he said he was *sure* that she is a man, now did I?  Perhaps your reading comprehension isn't all that great.



MisterBeale said:


> All he stated is that he does now take those rumors seriously.



And that he is "...*leaning towards* it that she really IS a man..."

If you want to argue that _*leaning towards* _and *believing in* are different, then you're really nitpicking over a minor detail of semantics.



MisterBeale said:


> As in. . . that MAY BE in the realm of possibility.



*Leaning towards *isn't the same as saying that something *MAY BE *in the realm of possibility. Do you seriously not understand the difference?

If you're going to make an argument of semantics, it might help if you have basic reading comprehension skills.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 8, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


He's just another bully.

There are folks on the right that are not innocent of this.

Just the other day I brought up that eventually the Federal Government and Global corporations will be sharing bio-metric data. . . . I was called a conspiracy nut for daring to believe we would have a special government agency, or sub-department in DHS that would be in charge of such. . . 

Hell, they all told us we were wearing tin foil hats when we told them a year ago there would be COVID passports to continue life as normal. . . now?  We see corporations rolling it out before our very eyes.

Folks like to bully others when faced with the horrific possibilities of the current dystopia we are living in.  It is easier to bully and name call than deal honestly with reality.


----------



## HaShev (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Trumpster Q-tards believe in all kinds of stupid conspiracy theories.


  I'm not an anti vaxer but I believe everyone has a right to transparency and all the info to decide and weigh their risks.
Actually, with how you approach and respond to this non partisan subject, I would have to say your comments are just as bad as the over zealous propagandists against vaccines and non scientific in your refutation  and not logical in your response.
Not to soon after you posted your rant this happened that made your comments look ignorant to the full scope of the subject.
Colorado vaccination site closes early after reactions to Johnson & Johnson vaccine.








						Colorado vaccination site closes early after reactions to Johnson & Johnson vaccine
					

A mass vaccination site in Colorado closed early Wednesday after a "limited number" of people began having adverse reactions to the Johnson and Johnson COVID-19 vaccine, resulting in hundreds of people who waited in line for hours being sent home without receiving a shot.




					www.foxbusiness.com
				



Wahington post also reporting this but for some reason censorship news /fake news is slow to the draw, I guess they are waiting to find a benefit or  spin to this.








						U.S. to ship 85% fewer J&J vaccine doses to states next week
					

The U.S. government will allocate nearly 85% fewer Johnson & Johnson COVID-19 vaccine doses to states next week, according to data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), due to uneven production related in part to problems at a Baltimore manufacturing...




					www.google.com


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > No where in there does LA state that he is sure that Michelle is a man.
> ...



Go ahead, , . make excuses for being a bully and slandering folks character.
To sit there and talk 'bout nitpicking, when you call out folks spelling?  Stahp.  Just quit already.

What you are now engaging in is a campaign of prevaricating and equivocating.  No one on this forum takes that seriously.

Pogo does that gas-lighting shit all the time when he has been called out and proven wrong. . . and no one takes him seriously either.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

HaShev said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Trumpster Q-tards believe in all kinds of stupid conspiracy theories.
> ...



I didn’t say otherwise. 

They have the right to do what they want. I have the right to point out that they’re inclined to believe in all kinds of conspiracy theories.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Bully.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



You’re just whining now.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


----------



## HaShev (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Wow you are far more gone than I ever thought imaginable believing the evil,corrupt FBI with their long history of corruption,that explains it all why you swallow everything hook line and sinker without question you trusting the government over whistleblowers.
> ...


She might not be a man but it's odd that you never see Wayne Brady and Michelle Obama at the same party at the exact same time.   *L*


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


>



Calling me a bully is where on that chart?


----------



## HaShev (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


But in all seriousness when you do it in a blanket way you miss some of the valuable truths mixed in with propaganda and ignore data you might need yourself.


----------



## dblack (Apr 8, 2021)

HaShev said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



That's exactly what makes them so dangerous. They actually cover up legitimate concerns with bizarre (and easily dismissable) paranoia.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

HaShev said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



That's why I go with the input from our medical experts and not some random idiot with a 5th-grade education who is inclined to believe in all kinds of ridiculous nonsense.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





XponentialChaos said:


> _*inclined to believe in all kinds of conspiracy theories*_



Trying to elevate the conversation with you has thus far?  Failed miserably.  Every time I try to do so, you fail to reply.

_"Attacks the characteristics or authority of the writer without addressing the substance of the argument"_

It is obvious at this point, logic and reason do not appeal to you, only grade school tactics. . . Am I wrong?

SO. . .  





. . . AND I wasn't wrong, was I?  That got your attention.  But that is what your government compulsory education programmed you to respond to.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> Trying to elevate the conversation with you has thus far?  Failed miserably.  Every time I try to do so, you fail to reply.



Persistent whining isn’t what I would consider an elevated conversation. 

Calling me a bully is where on the chart?  I noticed that you failed to reply to that.  I wonder why that is.


----------



## HaShev (Apr 8, 2021)

dblack said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


My early Spygate posts (predating Greg Jarretts book), was "report forced by the leftist"  into the conspiracy section while Russia Russia Russia nonsense was kept in the Politics section even after being disproved.  I was proven right all along, the AG even backed it in commentary, but it was never moved back into the proper section and Russia hoax nonsense was allowed to continue even though, by then it deserved the Loon bin section.
When someone can't refute with logic the reply will always be an ad hominem attack on the poster with the same tactical wording: conspiracy, Rusian bot, crazy, drugs, racist, and so on.....just so predictable you can write a whole chapter about it*...    ;-)
*Chapter 1 "Keepers of the Unpopular Truth"


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2021)

Per my MD if you had the virus and still have the antibodies the impact of the vaccine will be heavier than if you never had the virus. Fun times. When it is my turn, I'll just punch myself in the face and grin and bear it. Sucks that I had to deal with the virus and now have to deal with the vaccine because the medical experts don't know how long antibodies last.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to elevate the conversation with you has thus far?  Failed miserably.  Every time I try to do so, you fail to reply.
> ...


Jeeezuz are you ever not a total dink?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Jeeezuz are you ever not a total dink?



Trumpsters are easily agitated.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to elevate the conversation with you has thus far?  Failed miserably.  Every time I try to do so, you fail to reply.
> ...


I am not sure further conversation with you would be productive.

You are either;

 A) Far intellectually inferior to me, or 

B) Continuing with your gas-lighting, and prevaricating.  I made the assumption you would know where it is on the chart, and likewise, thought you would know where on the chart your argument that elicited that response was.  I am sorry if I made an ass out of you and me... . . OTH, I believe you do know both instances and enjoy low argumentation.  I am done with it.

and 

C) "Persistent Whining?" derogatory characterization of replies?  Seriously?


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Jeeezuz are you ever not a total dink?
> ...


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> I am not sure further conversation with you would be productive.



Bye then.  You're welcome to take your whining elsewhere.


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 8, 2021)

I need...........


----------



## dblack (Apr 8, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Per my MD if you had the virus and still have the antibodies the impact of the vaccine will be heavier than if you never had the virus. Fun times. When it is my turn, I'll just punch myself in the face and grin and bear it. Sucks that I had to deal with the virus and now have to deal with the vaccine because the medical experts don't know how long antibodies last.



Hmmm, I heard exactly the opposite, that if you already had it, the side effects were less. I had COVID in Dec, tested positive for anti-bodies in Jan, and my got my first Pfizer shot a couple of weeks ago, with no side effects. We'll see how the second one goes.


----------



## HaShev (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


TODAY a Pharmacist in person blurted out to me, that this was all way over blown, but I don't know his perception of that, as it's such a broad statement, but was unexpected an admission.
  He felt comfortable enough because of something I admited to know.
If people can't speak freely then you lose that open opportunity to know what people really think as opposed to people holding back.  Furthwrmore ideas and solutions get lost by that attitude.
My opinion is from science data, I have privy to and facts on the virus and those who get infected,  so that being said, I feel that the virus although very contagious, itself is not what is dangerous, it's our immune systems reaction and how "some" over produce *certain Proteins* which is causing people who over produce these to get hospitalized, that's why to many it's nothing but to the small percentage they stated it seemed like people's own immune system was fighting the body itself instead of just the virus.

*Excess alpha defensin protein in the blood causes the clotting that causes severe issues with the virus Inflaming lungs or causing heart conditions from that clotting (blood thinners do not work).

We went about this problem all wrong thanks to media naysayers who believe anyone denying the severity of the Virus is quack.  We should have addressed the immune system issue not just the virus which was not the culprit of the severe symptoms, as the virus wasn't attacking the heart or lungs and anti viral anti inflamatories exist in the aproved market that hinders those alpha defensin protein produced in the blood   so you won't be hospitalized thus less then a common flu.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Jeeezuz are you ever not a total dink?
> ...


Leftists are just dinks. You're case in point. Figure out what gender you are yet?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2021)

dblack said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Per my MD if you had the virus and still have the antibodies the impact of the vaccine will be heavier than if you never had the virus. Fun times. When it is my turn, I'll just punch myself in the face and grin and bear it. Sucks that I had to deal with the virus and now have to deal with the vaccine because the medical experts don't know how long antibodies last.
> ...


Thanks. That makes me feel a lot better about my shot.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2021)

dblack said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Per my MD if you had the virus and still have the antibodies the impact of the vaccine will be heavier than if you never had the virus. Fun times. When it is my turn, I'll just punch myself in the face and grin and bear it. Sucks that I had to deal with the virus and now have to deal with the vaccine because the medical experts don't know how long antibodies last.
> ...











						Why vaccine side effects might be more common in people who've already had COVID-19
					

Minor side effects are a normal sign that the immune system is mounting a protective response following vaccination, although they aren’t universal.




					www.gavi.org


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Leftists are just dinks. You're case in point. Figure out what gender you are yet?



Typical Trumpster response.

Angry and lacking substance.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

HaShev said:


> TODAY a Pharmacist in person blurted out to me, that this was all way over blown, but I don't know his perception of that, as it's such a broad statement, but was unexpected an admission.



I don't care what people blurt out to you.  I'll just go with the medical experts.  Thanks though.


----------



## dblack (Apr 8, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Thanks. I also had no symptoms when I actually had COVID, so that might make a difference.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Leftists are just dinks. You're case in point. Figure out what gender you are yet?
> ...


See. Did not answer the question. Par for the course for you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2021)

dblack said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


I had symptoms. Not fever or shortness of breath but fatigue and lack of appetite. Bleh.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Are you still upset that America told you to go fuck yourself in the last election?

Answer my question, Trumpster.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Elections have consequences. We are living them now with our economy and the border crisis. I live in MA, a super leftist state. You fit right in, leftist.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I see you did not answer my question, Trumpster. 

America disapproves of the idiot you idolize. Sucks for you.


----------



## shimon (Apr 8, 2021)

HaShev said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


It is interesting to note that originally fascism was defined in the dictionary as the merger of corporations and the government... Ifthis holds true then today we have full blown fascism because the government and the corporations seem to be in lock step together not just in banking where the too bigs were bailed out but in the media business ( that we saw in this last election) but also now in big pharma...Where is the open and honest reporting or questioning of the part line like there used to be...It seems non existent and we are told to obey without question.. You made an extremely valid point regarding the Alfa defensin enzymes that produce scary results in some of the people who get Covid 19 but no one really wants to pursue this as they should treating the patients with colchine to stop these reactions but that drug is an old one with small profits compared to vaccinating the whole population not just once but on an ongoing basis because well hey the Covid is mutating and there are different varieties... This would be humorous if it wasn’t so darn rediculous and I could say more but I might be labeled as a conspiracy theorist...rolling my eyes...


----------



## dblack (Apr 8, 2021)

shimon said:


> It is interesting to note that originally fascism was defined in the dictionary as the merger of corporations and the government...



Link? I've heard this interpretation before, but never that it was the "original" definition.


----------



## HaShev (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > TODAY a Pharmacist in person blurted out to me, that this was all way over blown, but I don't know his perception of that, as it's such a broad statement, but was unexpected an admission.
> ...


Your medical experts don't know squat, because you are only as good as the info
 "allowed to get through to you"
And you allow yourself to research.
Notice you never asked me what medicine that is?
Well the experts do the same thing, pretentious people think they know what's going on and they are happy to let people die of blood clots as they keep trying blood thinners that don't work, and anti inflamatories that don't work, which they'll just blame on the virus instead of themselves.    As in these can be prevented, but not as long as you/they have that attitude you just showed.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

HaShev said:


> Your medical experts don't know squat



That's nice.  We disagree.

I'll go with their input over what you or any conspiracy theory nut thinks.


----------



## HaShev (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Your medical experts don't know squat
> ...


Ummm they are always catching up to me, so you lose that logic.
 You proved my point, you are willing to risk your life and family members and friends lives over pride, mostly affiliation pride.  So doesn't that make you as bad as the people you mock?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

HaShev said:


> Ummm they are always catching up to me, so you lose that logic.



You think the medical experts are always catching up to _you_?

Sounds like you're delusional.  Good luck with that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



wrong. African Americans do as the News Entertainment Media has brainwashed many. Take that vote away and it’s a completely different result. Leftist, you are a moron.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> wrong. African Americans do as the News Entertainment Media has brainwashed many. Take that vote away and it’s a completely different result. Leftist, you are a moron.



Take the vote away from uneducated Trumpsters and Trump gets significantly less support and still loses.  

You have no argument and you’re still not answering my question.  

You’re retarded.


----------



## HaShev (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Ummm they are always catching up to me, so you lose that logic.
> ...


See all you had to do was look up my archive posts on remedies and look at the date posted to compare that to when they finally implimented them into their covid regimen.
But nope, as your experts are, toooo lazy as well and would rather dismiss everything before researching and "following the science".
You assumed which proved my point, this is how "not to solve a problem".
To prove what I'm saying, do an experiment for yourself: Email J&J and Unilever telling them you have a solution to masks being only slightly partially affective that they already manufacture a product that could be slightly altered to produce this to cut covid cases in more then half for mask users and see how they reply:
 "we do not take solicitations" aka we don't really care about helping people, because we would have come up with it ourselves if we did.
I know this because no solicitation was their reply to me just as you are doing and your so called experts would do.  That ties into everything I was saying before, so don't bother arguing if you are too lazy to prove me wrong by doing the experiment and It made me be wrong.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

HaShev said:


> See all you had to do was look up my archive posts on remedies



Why would I care to do that in the first place?  What are your medical credentials?

Are you a doctor?  A nurse?  Do you have a high school diploma?  Did you stay at a Holiday Inn once?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > wrong. African Americans do as the News Entertainment Media has brainwashed many. Take that vote away and it’s a completely different result. Leftist, you are a moron.
> ...


You didn't ask a question. Want to compare resumes in terms of education, leftist.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You didn't ask a question.



Sure I did.  It's the thing with the question mark at the end. 

_"Are you still upset that America told you to go fuck yourself in the last election?

Answer my question, Trumpster."_



AzogtheDefiler said:


> Want to compare resumes in terms of education, leftist.



I noticed that you left out the question mark there.  I think I found the source of your confusion.

If you want.  Anyone can claim anything on the internet so I don't put much stock into what people say.  Certainly not anything you would have to say.

I have a Master's degree.


----------



## HaShev (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > See all you had to do was look up my archive posts on remedies
> ...


Just admit certain types of Liberals (like Nihilist & Hedonists) are lazy.
 The Biden Administration had people too lazy to fill out paperwork and do vetting research, so they let people at the border go into the communities rather thwn do the paper work.  We know terrorists and people on watch lists have been stoped, but hoe many more did laziness pass through?
Same thing, how many lives and remediation and lessened symptoms thus less stress on businesses could have been saved instead of lost through laziness and assumptions and plain outright negativity and distrust type of thinking?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

HaShev said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



Hmmm, I couldn't help noticing that you completely ignored answering what your medical credentials are.

Hmmmm, I wonder why that is.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't ask a question.
> ...


Me too. I did answer you. Moron. You have a Masters in what? I have an MBA from NU and undergrad from Duke. So fuck off, uneducated scum. You never answered me. Are you identifying as a man or a woman today? Dumb leftist.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Where is your question mark? Fucking hypocrite


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Me too. I did answer you. Moron.



I disagree.  I asked about it a few times and you didn't answer.

Then you said I never asked a question lol.  You seem confused.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You have a Masters in what? I have an MBA from NU and undergrad from Duke. So fuck off, uneducated scum. You never answered me. Are you identifying as a man or a woman today? Dumb leftist.



Statistics.

Did NU forget to teach you how to identify questions?  Retard.  

Are you upset that America told you to go fuck yourself?  Yes or no.  Answer the question, Trumpster.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



Holy shit you're stupid.  

_"Why would I care to do that in the first place*?*  What are your medical credentials*?*"

"Are you a doctor*?*  A nurse*?*  Do you have a high school diploma*? * Did you stay at a Holiday Inn once*?*"_


Does that help*?* You seem really confused.


----------



## Polishprince (Apr 8, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...



I plan to take the vaccine when Trump comes back.

I sure the hell ain't going to do anything for Sleepy Joe's benefit.

That goes for washing my hands after using the can as well.


----------



## Dalia (Apr 8, 2021)

The Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine has a very bad reputation many people died as a result of *venous thrombosis  *  and the government continue to use but a mayor in the Pas De Calais sadly saw his villagers flee when they saw that the vaccine was Oxford-AstraZeneca.


----------



## Slade3200 (Apr 8, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


That’s awesome... make sure you rub your eyes a lot. Theres no better way to stick it to Joe than getting the pink eye!!


----------



## HaShev (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


  What are Biden's credential's again?
Yet his own party's commentator analysis says he's been on the wrong side of every single policy.
He's had 47 years and got nothing done except for his son brother sister and self.
Credentials of Doctors that lose patients when remedies existed?   Credentials of environmental scientist who kvetch about car polution and the environment, yet never solve a simple problem of charging stations infrastructure for electric vehicles.  You once again proved my point, you assume credentials makes one an expert and nobody can solve a problem unless they have credentials.  WRONG.  I can solve the infrastructure charging stations problem without being a Tesla exec,
 I can solve big city's waste disposal issues without being in waste management, I can solve "the impossible" debate on abortion without being a feminist or priest, I can solve the mask inefficiency without being a scientists (although some would say I am).
So once again you proved my point.
You already admited trolling for chaos.  It's in your name....you chose to see people as failures to "deliver" (HaShev) what you yourself can't achieve, this is called fear of inadequacy.  It's ok to let people achieve things, it benefits you too.


----------



## HaShev (Apr 8, 2021)

Dalia said:


> The Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine has a very bad reputation many people died as a result of *venous thrombosis  *  and the government continue to use but a mayor in the Pas De Calais sadly saw his villagers flee when they saw that the vaccine was Oxford-AstraZeneca.


I wouldn't say many, as expected the same numbers should exist in the vaccine as in actual covid- those over producing those alpha defensin protein's I discussed that make covid patients more ill then the usual carriers.  That is at least what I believe is causing the clotting, although without full disclosure and transparancy I would need more info to be sure.  AZ uses a different method of creating the antibodies then the other 3 vaccines.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

HaShev said:


> What are Biden's credential's again?



Your second attempt to deflect is noted. 

After much careful thought I have decided that I’ll go with medical advice from medical experts and not from someone with zero medical credentials.

It was a very difficult decision and I thank you for your time.


----------



## Dalia (Apr 8, 2021)

HaShev said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > The Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine has a very bad reputation many people died as a result of *venous thrombosis  *  and the government continue to use but a mayor in the Pas De Calais sadly saw his villagers flee when they saw that the vaccine was Oxford-AstraZeneca.
> ...


There is an ongoing European investigation into reports that a small number of people have died from blood clots, after receiving the Oxford AstraZeneca vaccine. 

I give a link 

Is the Oxford AstraZeneca vaccine safe? Blood clot cases and efficacy rates explained


----------



## Polishprince (Apr 8, 2021)

HaShev said:


> What are Biden's credential's again?
> Yet his own party's commentator analysis says he's been on the wrong side of every single policy.
> He's had 47 years and got nothing done except for his son brother sister and self.




If Biden is always wrong, going against his policies will always be right.

That's irrefutable logic.

If Sleepy Joe says the vaccine is a good idea, it isn't as a matter of fact.


----------



## HaShev (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > What are Biden's credential's again?
> ...


And that is exactly why you have 161,000 dead from Covid in the Biden claim he'll handle covid better, even though he had masks, ventilators, resources in place, the experts knowledge of how to handle it, the vaccinated, and the already immune carriers of the anti bodies creating practical herd immunity in many regions.

Want some parmesan to go with that answer?


----------



## HaShev (Apr 8, 2021)

Dalia said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Should be aprox the same percentage as complications with covid, which means not just the death rate but matching the hospital rate which shows those with more then usual complications than the avg covid contractor.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

HaShev said:


> And that is exactly why you have 161,000 dead from Covid in the Biden claim he'll handle covid better, even though he had masks, ventilators, resources in place, the experts knowledge of how to handle it, the vaccinated, and the already immune carriers of the anti bodies creating practical herd immunity in many regions.
> 
> Want some parmesan to go with that answer?



Apparently the janitor believes he has better medical advice than the medical experts.  

That's neat.


----------



## mamooth (Apr 8, 2021)

Waaaaa! I got my second shot yesterday, and my shoulder still hurts! Waaaa! No side effects,  besides not dying of COVID. And an uncontrollable urge to obey TheJews.

Many Trump cultists seem willing to die of COVID just so they can own the libs. I guess that'll show us, somehow. It will be on their tombstones, "SUCK IT LIBTARDS!".


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 8, 2021)

KissMy said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?
> ...


We don't even know the long-term effects of the China virus yet.


----------



## debbiedowner (Apr 8, 2021)

mamooth said:


> Waaaaa! I got my second shot yesterday, and my shoulder still hurts! Waaaa! No side effects,  besides not dying of COVID. And an uncontrollable urge to obey TheJews.
> 
> Many Trump cultists seem willing to die of COVID just so they can own the libs. I guess that'll show us, somehow. It will be on their tombstones, "SUCK IT LIBTARDS!".



Hell, I must have gotten the shot with a Gates microchip I've been glowing at night since that last jab. Every once in a while I hear voices, you suppose Gates is trying to contact me?


----------



## HaShev (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > And that is exactly why you have 161,000 dead from Covid in the Biden claim he'll handle covid better, even though he had masks, ventilators, resources in place, the experts knowledge of how to handle it, the vaccinated, and the already immune carriers of the anti bodies creating practical herd immunity in many regions.
> ...


Yep, Biden thought he had a better mop and broom.
Thanks for admitting he should have stayed home, oh wait he is staying home, the guy doesn't visit anywhere but his 2 home states.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

HaShev said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



Uh huh. Great.


----------



## shimon (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > And that is exactly why you have 161,000 dead from Covid in the Biden claim he'll handle covid better, even though he had masks, ventilators, resources in place, the experts knowledge of how to handle it, the vaccinated, and the already immune carriers of the anti bodies creating practical herd immunity in many regions.
> ...


You do realize that without the janitor to keep the ” facility” clean that the medical experts wouldn’t be able to do their job correctly... Are you from San Fran you should know better after all aren’t the streets full of urine and human feces at least they were the last time I was there or at least it smelled like it... Looks like they need more janitors to clean up their messes I think even Jerry Rice would agree...My fatherin law worked in a very large corporation when they had a really difficult problem to solve they always used to visit this one particular guy who used to solve their delimna for themevery time he wasn’t one of the higher ups as a matter of fact he was a low man on the totem pole but he always had the answers they needed something you should think about before denigrating someone who might also have the answers as well..


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

shimon said:


> You do realize that without the janitor to keep the ” facility” clean that the medical experts wouldn’t be able to do their job correctly...



Of course!

Janitorial work is very important and they’re a valuable part of any team. 

But if I want medical advice, I’m going to consult a doctor and not a janitor. 

If a janitor insists that the doctor’s medical advice is wrong, then I’m going to politely smile, nod, and completely disregard every single thing that idiot says.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > You have a Masters in what? I have an MBA from NU and undergrad from Duke. So fuck off, uneducated scum. You never answered me. Are you identifying as a man or a woman today? Dumb leftist.
> ...


Taxpayers didn't vote for Biden


----------



## shimon (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> shimon said:
> 
> 
> > You do realize that without the janitor to keep the ” facility” clean that the medical experts wouldn’t be able to do their job correctly...
> ...


You did Not follow the rest of my post and only took what you wanted out of it..Sometimes the janitor has the answers that the doctors don’t have because he has the keys to the whole facility and can look at the problem from all angles while the doctor might be only in one room of the facility and can only see things from his limited perspective...Sometimes one must think out of the box and take direction from an unlikely source...


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Taxpayers didn't vote for Biden



Wrong again, Trumpster.

You're just upset that your guy lost.  Sucks for you and people like you.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

shimon said:


> Sometimes the janitor has the answers that the doctors don’t have because he has the keys to the whole facility and can look at the problem from all angles while the doctor might be only in one room of the facility and can only see things from his limited perspective.



Alright then.  

Well, I think I'll seek medical advice from doctors.  You can consult the janitor if you like.

Good luck with that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Taxpayers didn't vote for Biden
> ...


Upset? I find it amusing. You’re upset you can’t identify as a man even though you were born one. Eh, leftist?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



You're clearly upset.  You're just lashing out with your typical baseless Trumpster comments.  Nothing substantive.  Just angry nonsense with no point or direction whatsoever.  As usual.

Enjoy the next four years, loser.


----------



## shimon (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> shimon said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes the janitor has the answers that the doctors don’t have because he has the keys to the whole facility and can look at the problem from all angles while the doctor might be only in one room of the facility and can only see things from his limited perspective.
> ...


Fair enough and I agree we are all adults here although I must say that doctors are not unimpeachable sources and are only as good as their knowledge is up to date... There have been many people led astray by doctors who have not kept up to date or are too busy to look a little deeper I have a perfect example in my own family that I do not wish to share here but suffice to say it was definitely doctor neglect and error thank g-d it didn’t result in something life threatening in the two years it took for them to find their lost paperwork but it could of and that is the point.. Sometimes “ janitors” are needed to clean up after they have misdiagnosed ..


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Leftist, your candidate won (even though he is mostly dead) and yet you’re still a miserable fuck. You have yet to answer what your Masters degree is in btw. Embarrassed? 

Answer the question, leftist.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

shimon said:


> I have a perfect example in my own family that I do not wish to share here but suffice to say it was definitely doctor neglect and error thank g-d it didn’t result in something life threatening in the two years it took for them to find their lost paperwork but it could of and that is the point..



Glad things worked out. Go ask the janitor next time if you want. Good luck with that. 

I’m still seeking medical advice from doctors instead of janitors. 

So we disagree. You do you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> shimon said:
> 
> 
> > I have a perfect example in my own family that I do not wish to share here but suffice to say it was definitely doctor neglect and error thank g-d it didn’t result in something life threatening in the two years it took for them to find their lost paperwork but it could of and that is the point..
> ...


My MD went to Harvard Medical school and is affiliated with Mass General and he says I do not need a vaccine. Those damn doctors, eh leftist?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



You really are an idiot sometimes. 

I already answered for you and you’re still too stupid to follow along with the conversation. 

Holy shit you’re retarded.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


LMAO...you said masters. Don't recall you saying in what. Please repeat it, leftist. If that is not too much to ask.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > shimon said:
> ...



Oh. So you don’t ask the janitor for medical advice. 

Great. Ok then.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Leftist, what do you have against janitors? You have a Masters in Political Science? LOL


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Lmao I already answered it and you’re too stupid to figure it out. 

Do you have ADHD or something?  Figure it out, retard.  

Stupid Trumpsters are completely useless and can’t follow simple instructions. Did you ever figure out how the question mark works or do you need me to repeat that for you too?

Fucking moron.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Leftist, what do you have against janitors? You have a Masters in Political Science? LOL



Wrong twice in the same post.  Nicely done. 

Must be difficult for a retarded Trumpster to follow along with the conversation.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


You seem upset? Need a safe space? Please repeat it. Thank you, leftist.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Leftist, what do you have against janitors? You have a Masters in Political Science? LOL
> ...


You are so easily triggered. Time for another mostly peaceful protest, leftist?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Please go take your ADHD medication and learn to actually read things on your own. 

Good luck, Trumpster. Don’t hurt yourself now.


----------



## Toro (Apr 8, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> None of them totally prevent infection. They claim 90% efficacy for not getting infected. There doesn't seem to be much data on any of the vaccines preventing transmission.



They appear to.

Recent results from real-world studies show the COVID-19 vaccines protect against asymptomatic infection, suggesting they also drastically reduce virus transmission.​








						COVID-19 vaccines may reduce transmission, experts say, but vaccinated Americans still need to wear masks in public. Here's why.
					

Studies and real-world data suggest vaccinated people can’t easily spread the virus, but health experts say it’s too soon to doff the masks in public.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



See my signature. I’m not a hypocrite like you are. 

And I didn’t support the jackass who instigated the riot on Jan 6. Congratulations, Trumpster. You voted for that. Says a lot about you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Leftist, you said that all Trump voters were illiterate Neanderthals but my education is superior to yours? Oh oh...what to do now?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


You are also a parasite who doesn’t donate any monies to keep this site going. Typical leftist.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Leftist, you said that all Trump voters were illiterate Neanderthals



That's a lie.  

Quote it, Trumpster.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Wow, you're really jumping from topic to topic.  You really need to take that ADHD medication.

I don't contribute money to this site and you support a guy who instigated a riot that resulted in the suicides and injuries of several police officers.  Your attempt to compare the two is pathetic.

I hope you're really proud of yourself Trumpster.  You supported that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Leftist, you said that all Trump voters were illiterate Neanderthals
> ...


It’s in this thread. Are you too stupid to follow it, leftist?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


That’s all conjecture. Fact is you don’t support the site at all. You just post like a parasite.  Typical leftist.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Doubling down on your lie I see. Pathetic.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



You know it’s true. He instigated it and you have no problem with it. 

Why didn’t you go join your fellow Trumpsters on Jan 6?  I bet you just stayed home but supported them injuring hundreds of police officers. 

You voted for that. You stand with that, Trumpster.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Pathetic is being a leftist.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


What does that have to do with you being a parasite? Media instigated it. Funny how you don’t hold them accountable? Go and watch Don Lemon, leftist.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Still not addressing the fact that you lied I see. How dishonest of you.  Not surprising.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I bet you enjoyed watching those police officers get injured, didn’t you?

You enjoyed hearing about them taking their own lives after that incident. 

You voted for that after all. Congratulations, Trumpster. Those police officers and their families have you to thank for enabling that idiot.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Leftist,
It’s in the thread. Also how do you explain this?





__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com
				




oh no....are you ever not a moron parasite?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


You’re so triggered. I have said countless times they should have been allowed to fire on the crowd. But you leftists emasculated them and wanted to defund the police. Why? You’re weak ass people. And you’re still a parasite who doesn’t donate to the site.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



You're still lying, Trumpster.  You're not fooling anyone.  

It's a shame that someone as dishonest as you is allowed to breed.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 8, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Yea right.  Your vote says otherwise.  You supported the man who instigated the injuries of hundreds of police officers.  Congratulations, Trumpster.  They have you to thank for that.  

Your empty words mean nothing.  Your actions show who you are.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 8, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > shimon said:
> ...


In an epidemic, almost all recommendations change as the nature of the epidemic changes.  In Feb. 2020, the CDC was not recommending masks.  In January of this year, the vaccine was only recommended for health care workers and first responders.  This month it's recommended for all adults.  Last year, when the vaccines were in clinical trials, it was widely believed that that there would no need to vaccinate young people.  Six months later, we have a variant that is far more contagious, clinical trials are underway with 5 to 16 year-olds  and state boards of education are making plans for mass vaccinations of kids in the Fall or Winter.  The only constant in an epidemic is change.


----------



## HaShev (Apr 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> shimon said:
> 
> 
> > You do realize that without the janitor to keep the ” facility” clean that the medical experts wouldn’t be able to do their job correctly...
> ...


I Understand, but that doesn't change who has solutions and who creates the problem by being to pretentious to listen or pay attention..  I thought half my posts were making that point.
I say the same thing about religion, but in another analogy.
"  If you wouldn't learn to fly a plane through a boating instructor, then why would you learn about the OT and Judaic teachings/definitions through Rome (the oppressors) narrative?"
But don't you become a hypocrit when all you learn about Trump and his Policies are through his opposition's demonization and resistance (insurrection) and not neutral sources or sources that know him and all his policies not just the ones media allows you to hear or word play spin and propaganda?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 9, 2021)

HaShev said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > shimon said:
> ...



You say a lot of things and it comes across as rambling. 

I stopped caring about whatever point you’re trying to make when it became apparent that you’re delusional enough to think you know more than our medical experts despite having zero medical credentials. 

We pretty much stopped conversing after that. I’m definitely not taking you seriously. To me, you’re a janitor rambling on and on about medicine claiming that the doctors are wrong. Sorry, but I’m not listening lol.


----------



## HaShev (Apr 9, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Thank you for admiting Biden is delusional and should not be listened to.
Biden is (Quote): "delusional enough to think he knows more than our ( political, global, and border immigration) experts "
Checkmate!


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 9, 2021)

HaShev said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



Your attempt to flip that around was retarded. 

Your delusional belief that you know more about medicine than our health experts doesn’t mean that others share your same delusions.


----------



## HaShev (Apr 9, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


 You just admitted your comments (standards) are flawed or that those standards are only for the opposition and everyone else, but not yourselves.  That's the definition of flip flop, you either believe in your standard you set or not, and it applies to everyone equally, because "nobody is above the law" remember?
Must be nice to have no morals ethics and standards, and no faith in your choices and their policies that you have to attack opposition personally instead of intectual honesty discuss the subject and refute the commentary and source your refutation instead of ad hominem replies with rage filled trolling.  I thank you for proving my points, in a tangible manner, so people can learn about how pride causes our suffering.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 9, 2021)

HaShev said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



I believe that you believe that.  But it’s idiotic.  Your grasp on logic is terrible.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 9, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Would be cool if you saved the links and their quotes of the posters thst said thst to you back then on being a tin foil hatter for saying that back then we would have covid passports.lol  they would pretend not to see your post of course the same way posters in the sports section back in 2015 thought I was a tin foil hatter for saying the Rams would be back in LA the next year 2016. It’s incredible how people are so arrogant and would rather kill themselves first before admitting to being wrong.I’m serious,I think a good portion of these posters would do thst first before owning up to being proven wrong.

they take it so personal getting angry over just a tiny little thing in sports just like that.whenever I confronted the people thst said I was on the pipe and a tin foil hatter saying the Rams would be back in LA the next season,the next season when it happened and I said to them okay now what were you say8ng to me back then aboutme being crazy thst the Rams were coming back to LA this year? They threw temper tantrums just when I only asked them to own up to it and say okay,you were right and I was wrong,incredible people got to act like children over such a tiny thing like thst on admitting they were wrong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 9, 2021)

HaShev said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


Be careful,he will soon accuse you of saying that you believe Michelle Obama is a man.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 9, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> If no vaccine prevents one from becoming infected or prevents transmission,  why the big push for everybody to get the vaccine?  Why would an airline or store care if a person is vaccinated or not?


You are making too much sense fir many to comprehend.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 9, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


Well we do as well just not quite as bad as hers,yet anyways.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 9, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


Your babble gets funnier by the second.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 9, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


You need to look in the mirror when accusing people of refusing to accept unpleasant truths like your refusal to accept facts Obama was a clone of bush and expanded everything he started and that both parties are corrupt and one in the same.you mean start tossing the liars out of office when we catch them lying like your hero Obama? Please I am open to suggestion on how to put that criminal behind bars but you are all talk though and have no solutions oh and I do not see you getting off your as ps throwing criminal trade out of office.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 9, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


Miss braindead Dragonidiot has spoken.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 9, 2021)

dblack said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


You need to turn off the idiot box in the living room.


----------



## dblack (Apr 9, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


I haven't owned one in twenty years. Mirror time?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 9, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



You did say it, moron.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 10, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Thanks brother!!


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 10, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



Back with the insults, I see...


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 10, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



*Report: Bill Gates tied to Chinese firm ‘mining’ Americans’ DNA data through covid tests*


The Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation has collaborated extensively with BGI Genomics, which is linked to the Chinese Communist Party (CCP), The National Pulse reported on March 5.

A 60 Minutes report, citing U.S. intelligence officials, noted that BGI Genomics has used Covid-19 tests to “collect, store and exploit biometric information” on American citizens.

A recent Reuters article linked BGI Genomics to communist China’s military.









						Report: Bill Gates tied to Chinese firm ‘mining’ Americans’ DNA data through covid tests
					

by WorldTribune Staff, March 7, 2021  [Note: Google's algorithms are objecting to some WorldTribune articles, including this one, for unexplained reasons. Specific comments from credible human sources about the following content should be directed to the editors' attention. WorldTribune upholds...




					www.worldtribune.com


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 10, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



He actually does research unlike you. We can' help you have your head in the sand and believe everything the MSM and medical cartel tell you.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## HaShev (Apr 10, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Which is dangerous in the way they are trying to target bioweapons to affect specific races of people and be harmless to others.  Therefore anyone helping them virally target Arab or Black people is the worst kind of closet racist imaginable or totally clueless.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 10, 2021)

HaShev said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Well, if we recall Bill Gates father was a part of planned parenthood which I think the last number was 18 million black babies killed. But hey, according to the MSM Bill Gates is not racist or his wife.  If someone was a white supremacist you would have to assume they would like Gates a lot especially in what he does in Africa.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 10, 2021)

In a February Op-Ed for The Arizona Capitol Times, Arizona state Rep. Walt Blackman, a black Republican, pointed to a 2011 CDC report finding that while “black women make up 14 percent of the childbearing population … 36 percent of all abortions were obtained by black women.” 

Using those percentages, he estimated that “of the 44 million abortions since the 1973 Roe vs Wade Supreme Court ruling, 19 million black babies were aborted.” 









						Planned Parenthood Kills Thousands of Black Babies Each Year Yet Claims To Be 'Outraged by Violence Against Black Lives'
					

If Planned Parenthood really wants to hold 'racist institutions that uphold white supremacy' accountable, it might want to start by looking in the mirror.




					www.westernjournal.com
				








__





						BILL GATES’ FATHER RAN PLANNED PARENTHOOD, HIS MOTHER CREATED MICROSOFT, TOGETHER THEY TRAINED THEIR SON TO SPREAD THE GOSPEL OF EUGENICS – TRICENTENNIAL.US
					






					tricentennial.us


----------



## HaShev (Apr 10, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...


That's what is puzzling, he's seemingly active in Africa, however that knowledge and closeness might sway his over population views as requiring targeting that region as a compassionate relief to the suffering he sees through overpopulation in that region.
We have to view the way he thinks, not how us normal upbringing regular people see things, but how a person like him who thinks he knows best and assumes he can tell people what should be done.  Like he does with his give up beef speech, he's not suggesting, he's telling, he's that much a control freak.
Maybe there's more of a clue in some of his involvements there in Africa.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 10, 2021)

HaShev said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



Here is one headline that will get you thinking about his population control in Africa:

*UN forced to admit Gates-Funded vaccine is causing polio outbreak in Africa*


It’s important to note that the *oral polio vaccine* being pushed on to the African population by the *Global Polio Eradication Initiative* (GPEI),a consortium which is supported and funded by the *Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation.*

All of this should be a cause for concern, especially with western governments and transnational pharmaceutical giant all rushing to roll-out their new *Gates-funded experimental coronavirus vaccine* for the global population.

Currently, the first experimental COVID-19 vaccine is being tested on the African population through *GAVI Vaccine Alliance*, another organization funded by the Gates Foundation. A large round of human trials will take place in South Africa, locally managed by the University of the Witwatersrand in Johannesburg—yet another Gates-funded institution.

This latest revelation from Africa should prompt media and health advocates to ask hard questions about the efficacy and safety of the much-hyped *COVID ‘miracle’ vaccine*.









						UN forced to admit Gates-Funded vaccine is causing polio outbreak in Africa
					

It’s important to note that the oral polio vaccine being pushed on to the African population by the Global Polio Eradication Initiative (GPEI),a consortium which is supported and funded by the Bill…




					foreignaffairsintelligencecouncil.wordpress.com


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Flopper (Apr 10, 2021)

HaShev said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


Not sure about that.  I met Bill Gates some years ago.  In no way did he seem domineering nor anxious to force his beliefs on others. Watch the following video in which he explains his ideas about overpopulation


----------



## Circe (Apr 10, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?


Which ones cause the blood to clot in your veins?


----------



## Circe (Apr 10, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> So you think the vaccines are dangerous, you think Obama is a Manchurian candidate, you’re a birther, and you think Michelle Obama is a man.


And don't forget about the CIA killing Joan Rivers on the operating table as she was getting her 17th face lift.


----------



## Circe (Apr 10, 2021)

White 6 said:


> I do.  Check the actual VAERS data base, if you can use your PC to do more than type on message boards.  You can query any side effect you want and even read the individual reports if you choose.  I just did, then ran the numbers.  I like the odds I will not have anything more than a mild reaction or none.  Of course I've had Covid (mild) and also personally seen people die of Covid, looking into their blank eyes as they were no longer there, after talking to them walking around 2 or 3 nights before.  There is no prediction of the progress of what that disease will lead to.  Place your bets big guy.  I'll go with the numbers for the win.


If you've really had COVID, of course you don't need a vaccine.  [Sigh]


----------



## White 6 (Apr 10, 2021)

Circe said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > I do.  Check the actual VAERS data base, if you can use your PC to do more than type on message boards.  You can query any side effect you want and even read the individual reports if you choose.  I just did, then ran the numbers.  I like the odds I will not have anything more than a mild reaction or none.  Of course I've had Covid (mild) and also personally seen people die of Covid, looking into their blank eyes as they were no longer there, after talking to them walking around 2 or 3 nights before.  There is no prediction of the progress of what that disease will lead to.  Place your bets big guy.  I'll go with the numbers for the win.
> ...


Tested and had the antibodies, even a became convalescent plasma donor.  Late August Lifeline said I did not have them in amount to be of use in convalescent plasma program and that was 8 months ago.  My doctor said i could get it again, even before that.  What if he's right?  Nope.  Vaccine best choice, for me, that is. Protects me, protects family, got a vaccination record card with a CDC logo and my name verifying dates received and batch number.  This was the way to go.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 10, 2021)

Flopper said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...


----------



## Circe (Apr 11, 2021)

White 6 said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


I'm glad you feel that way. That's the main thing, to be sure of yourself and what you want, I think.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 11, 2021)

Circe said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...


Getting vaccinated is something you do not just for yourself but for your family and your community.


----------



## Circe (Apr 11, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Getting vaccinated is something you do not just for yourself but for your family and your community.


Total nonsense. Blech! Blech!!

Keep on with the shaming, guilting, fear talk, leftists: that'll guarantee none of us get your stupid vaccine!!


----------



## Flopper (Apr 11, 2021)

Circe said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Getting vaccinated is something you do not just for yourself but for your family and your community.
> ...


Well, if people don't get vaccinated for themselves, their family, or their community then I guess they just like to have needles poked in their arms.


----------



## Circe (Apr 11, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Well, if people don't get vaccinated for themselves, their family, or their community then I guess they just like to have needles poked in their arms.



They just like to obey the Police State, I suppose.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 12, 2021)

Flopper said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



Just because you meet someone doesn't mean you know them. Bill Gates is a very good liar and making the public believe he is out for their best interests with his word manipulations. Have you not heard of a wolf in sheep's clothing? Or in this case a diabolical serial killer dressed up as a nerd.

*BILL GATES et al., POLIO VACCINES, DDT, PARALYSIS, MONKEY VIRUSES & CANCER*









						BILL GATES et al., POLIO VACCINES, DDT, PARALYSIS, MONKEY VIRUSES & CANCER
					

In 2007, the US Centre for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) alarmingly admitted that between 1955–1963 over 98 million American children and pregnant women received one or more doses of a polio vaccine which was found to be contaminated with a



					www.academia.edu
				












						Bill Gates, The world hero
					

Published on Aug 14, 2020      Saving the world 1 vaccine at a time.                  The pen is mightier then the sword.




					ourtube.co.uk


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 12, 2021)

Circe said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > I do.  Check the actual VAERS data base, if you can use your PC to do more than type on message boards.  You can query any side effect you want and even read the individual reports if you choose.  I just did, then ran the numbers.  I like the odds I will not have anything more than a mild reaction or none.  Of course I've had Covid (mild) and also personally seen people die of Covid, looking into their blank eyes as they were no longer there, after talking to them walking around 2 or 3 nights before.  There is no prediction of the progress of what that disease will lead to.  Place your bets big guy.  I'll go with the numbers for the win.
> ...



I think their are some people that are addicted to vaccines. I mean how naïve do you have to be to get something injected to your system made by vaccine companies that have no liability and you can't sue them for illness or death. And especially something that is totally experimental such as the COVID injections. How many products do you use that the company making the product has no liability at all? But these people just jump right aboard and get injected with no further thought. And they say we are the lunatics.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 12, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



Not to mention that Obama and Bush are cousins. They usually keep it in the family.









						Obama and Bush - cousins?
					

Barack Obama often makes a joke in his campaign speeches about a genealogical survey last year that found he is a distant cousin of Dick Cheney. Now there is double bad news for Obama: a new survey out today found he is related to George Bush as well




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## White 6 (Apr 12, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


You have to be weighing the alternatives in light of your situation, education, and personal experience.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Desperado (Apr 12, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?


First off by definition it is not a vaccine, it is gene therapy.
It is still considered experimental and for emergency use only.  which is why members in the military can opt out of receiving it..
If you have adverse effect from the vaccine you cannot sue the manufacturer    Smart move would be to wait until the experimental and for emergency use only label has been removed


----------



## White 6 (Apr 12, 2021)

Yesterday or day before, somebody on here, using questionable source data was expressing doubts as to the safety of these "experimental" vaccines.  Yes, they are experimental, but they are getting quite a track record with millions of vaccination.  I had put, my decision was made, as my wife and I had gotten our second inoculation of the Moderna vaccine on Saturday, I was in the VAERS daily reporting system ever since first dose, and would be another blip in the database if anything came up.  He wanted me to let the board know, not just VAERS database if I had a reaction, so here goes, from somebody who has had Covid and even been a convalescent plasma donor.
First shot (last month) very smooth, practically painless.  We both felt tired later in the day and took naps, some soreness at injection site, typical with any vaccination, but nothing to write home about and that was about it.  Next day pretty normal.  I developed some slight firming in the muscle tissue for about 2 inches around the injection, but again nothing significant and no more pain or any symptoms of reaction. 
Second shot was Saturday.  Mine burned some going in, (hers did not) again, nothing significant.  Had an active day running around, shopping, spring lawn and garden work and out to dinner.  Both experience more soreness at injection site.  Slept lousy (unusual for me).  Sunday morning got up early as could not keep trying to sleep.  Had increased stiffness and slight muscle pain in arms and legs, but did not keep me from weed eating and mowing back yard.  Started feeling like I was on verge of catching something, no appetite, increased body aches, watery eyes and uncomfortable while we had family over for PJ's birthday (66).  I started getting chills even with long sleeve shirt, though temp was in low 70s.  Took nap, covered up.  Missed the VAERS check-in.  Developed a fever of 100 degrees.  Took two Aleve.  Started feeling better as the Aleve reduced the fever.  Felt better mid evening, but went to bed a little early.  Woke up early this morning, since went to bed early.  It's all good.  No body aches, stiffness, watery eyes or fever.  Feeling pretty normal.  PJ had even less problem this time than the first time.  She has never had Covid, as I came down with it while off on a ski trip.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 12, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


 You handed his ass to him on a platter again.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 12, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


Dragonidiot would really start bawling her head off if she knew the truth that Obama even said so himself on live tv on the jay Leno show I think saying YEAH ITS TRUE,WERE COUSINS.  the kid you waste your time here will say Obama must believe in conspiracy theories sense he said that to a live audience.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 12, 2021)

Desperado said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?
> ...


Most in the military are braindead so I expect most to take the vaccine.they are too stupid to understand that it is not even a vaccine, that its a poison.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 12, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


                  Enjoy your grave six feet under years from now.


----------



## White 6 (Apr 12, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...


Glad to know your true low opinion of the military.  Next time somebody throws a war, instead of sending NCOs and PFCs, try sending CPAs and social workers.


----------



## White 6 (Apr 12, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...


Won't we all?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 12, 2021)

Circe said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Getting vaccinated is something you do not just for yourself but for your family and your community.
> ...


Yeah this shill is just trying to instill fear into us to get us to take the vaccine with his fear mongering,will never work,miserable fail. Have you ever noticed it is ALWAYS the lying Biden trolls who lie and say vote fraud never happened that are always saying take the vaccine? That speaks volumes of their credibility.It’s so obvious they have an agenda here they are paid to post about.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 12, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



Yeah he is too stupid to understand any of that.All that will go way over his head.I same as you I’m sure have met many people in my life I thought were good guys,someone that appeared to be nice and polite but it was all an act,he was really a real asshole come to find out.

for instance this company I was working for a few years ago was going down under and this company had another location in a differerent city nearby me if I decided to stay with that company.the general manager who ran that company in that other city,when hetried to recruit me and get me to come out and work for him,his first impression he gave me was he was a really nice guy,he seemed real positive and nice and he even went out of his way to make it look like he was a nice guy you could easily get along with going so far as saying to me “ hey I’m serious,here is my business card,if you want,call me and I’ll even come out here andpick you up in my own car and take you out to the company for a tour.”

I pretended to be interested and that I might take him up on it saying I’ll think about it.see I had the choice of going over to that other city and working for the same company but staying in the same city and the same building and everything but it would be a differerent company I would be working for if I stayed in the same city,well I chose to stay in the same city and work for the new company because they had a reputation for looking out for their employees where I knew this guy was just a good actor,a conman who put on a show that he was a nice guy and everything but the real guy he was was a real asshole who was difficult to work for and get along and fired people left and right.I knew that from others I knew that had worked fir him so I knew better not to fall fir his act and fake charm, that’s the same with Gates,he is a good actor but the real person he is is a mass murderer.this idiot troll doesn’t  is obviously not aware he is wanted in Africa and India for mass murder,thst if he goes to those countries,he will be arrested on site.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 12, 2021)

Only an idiot would take the vaccine,you get seriously injured,you can’t sue the pharmaceutical company for it,only the brainless would take the vaccine when the company is not even held accountable for their actions.


----------



## Circe (Apr 12, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> I think their are some people that are addicted to vaccines. I mean how naïve do you have to be to get something injected to your system made by vaccine companies that have no liability and you can't sue them for illness or death. And especially something that is totally experimental such as the COVID injections. How many products do you use that the company making the product has no liability at all? But these people just jump right aboard and get injected with no further thought. And they say we are the lunatics.


There has been so much trouble with these new vaccines that I think I may just opt out, at least for 2021.


----------



## Circe (Apr 12, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Yeah this shill is just trying to instill fear into us to get us to take the vaccine with his fear mongering,will never work,miserable fail. Have you ever noticed it is ALWAYS the lying Biden trolls who lie and say vote fraud never happened that are always saying take the vaccine? That speaks volumes of their credibility.It’s so obvious they have an agenda here they are paid to post about.


There is an agenda of issues that hang together for the Left. Virtue signalling that they are really wearing the face diapers for OTHER people, really getting vaccinated for OTHER people ---- sheeeesh, if they are so sure masks "work" to keep out the ultra-tiny viruses that have caused surges of disease all over the world no matter what anyone does, why don't they just wear the stupid masks themselves and mind their own businesses. There is a reason why we call them "mask Nazis." It's because they immediately leap to totalitarianism -- to make everyone do what they just decided to do.

We are so in a police state. An instant police state. At least it's been real interesting understanding what happened to Germany in 1933 --- it was hard to believe it could happen so fast --- but fast is how police states happen, or people would stop it, I suppose.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 12, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


I have not only met Bill Gates but my neighbor who I have known for many years works for the Gates Foundation.  Bill and Melinda are good people who are dong what the ultra rich should be doing, seeing that their vast wealth helps people rather than ending up in the pockets of relatives and the government.  For over 20 years, the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation  has been committed to fighting poverty, disease, and inequity around the world.  Bill and Melinda Gates have donated *$54 billion* to charitable causes since 1994.  In addition the foundation  manages a 49 billion dollar trust endowment dedicated to charitable causes in the US and around the world.

The vaccination programs are just one category of donations.  The many programs and charities fall within the following categories: AIDS & HIV, ALS, Animals, At-Risk/Disadvantaged Youths, Children, Disaster Relief, Education, Environment, Family/Parent Support, Health, Homelessness, Human Rights, Hunger, Peace, Physical Challenges, Poverty, Water.

The Gates Foundation is making its largest single contribution to fight the pandemic—$250 million. _Why so much? And why now?_ It’s been roughly a year since COVID-19 first appeared. The rationale has to do with where the public health effort is at the end of 2020. The US and other developed nations are beginning to pull out of the epidemic.  However that is not the case for 1/3 of the world's population found in the poorest nations on the planet.   Seeing that vaccines and other preventive and treatment options for covid-19 are available is critical to  ending the pandemic.  These are the places where new more virulent strains of the virus are likely to develop and become a threat to entire world.









						Why we're giving $250 million more to fight COVID-19
					

The next phase in the fight against the pandemic is beginning: Will the science developed in 2020 benefit everyone in 2021?




					www.gatesfoundation.org
				











						Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## HaShev (Apr 12, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Then 1) tell him to get rid of that evil smirk at the most suspicious concern in his interviews
And 2) if he cared about kids then why does he support 2 different  pedo presidents and the sweeping under the rug of Kamalas acts when she was AG to let a predator go and also dismiss church child abuse cases for her Alumni friends who were church lawyers?
His circle of friends also are sexual predators, and he and they support trafficking and cartels at the border.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 12, 2021)

Circe said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah this shill is just trying to instill fear into us to get us to take the vaccine with his fear mongering,will never work,miserable fail. Have you ever noticed it is ALWAYS the lying Biden trolls who lie and say vote fraud never happened that are always saying take the vaccine? That speaks volumes of their credibility.It’s so obvious they have an agenda here they are paid to post about.
> ...


I knew the world would never be the same again after 9/11 happened when the evidenced emerged it was a joint cia/ mossad operation. For the last 20 years people did not want to believe me how corrupt our government really is. We are in our final days and this is coming from a guy who does not even believe in god,the worlds too fun Fucked up for there to be a god.there is no god that is going to save us,we have to save ourselves and the way the sheep bury their heads in the sand and let out politicians take over our country from us all these decades,I don’t expect them to do anything and within a couple years,the elite will get what they want and have 80% of the population depopulated.

there Are of course going to be the ones that call me a tin foil hatter but that’s okay,they said thst to me a year ago as well when I said we were soon going to be required to have vaccine passports to fly.they aren’t calling me a tin foil hatter now.lol man I saw this depopulation agenda by the elite coming eventually after 9/11, I just assumed we would all go out a differerent way,that it would come from a nuclear war,never imagined a fake virus would be created so that most the unthinking sheep would line up and be eager to take it,never saw that one coming.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 12, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


This paid shill even uses Wikipedia as a source,            It’s very well known by the awakened that Wikipedia is just a CIA mouthpiece for the government same as the msm is.comedy gold.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 12, 2021)

HaShev said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...


 The shill as always,gets his ass handed to him on a platter and checkmated.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 13, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



And here is some more on Bill Gates:

*Bill Gates’ Web of Dark Money and Influence – Part 1: Philanthropic Narrative Shaping*

First, the facts. Bill Gates has used his immense wealth to garner influence and media time, spreading his message of fixing global health issues while he continues to make billions. Using the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation to dole out grants and donations, Gates has created a web of organizations who owe their budget to the foundation or answer directly to Gates. By tracing the Foundation’s investments and Gates’ relationships we can see that nearly every person involved in the fight against COVID-19 is tied to Gates or his foundation by two degrees or less. This gives Bill Gates and his foundation an unchallenged influence over the response to the pandemic. Equally worrisome is Gates’ call for global lock down until the entire world has been vaccinated and given a digital certificate to prove immunity.

Read Full article:









						Bill Gates' Web of Dark Money and Influence - Part 1: Philanthropic Narrative Shaping
					

Unelected billionaires like Gates are using their fortunes to shape public policy while using their philanthropic foundations to enrich their inner circles.




					www.thelastamericanvagabond.com
				




*Bill Gates’ Web of Dark Money and Influence – Part 2: The COVID-19 Operation*

What is important to note is that by using the Foundation as the front organization, Gates can donate and influence hospitals, universities, media, governments, and health organizations. The Foundation clearly has the ability to shape the decisions made by some of the institutions they fund, including when these decisions go against the desires of the masses they claim to be helping.

Read full article:









						Bill Gates’ Web of Dark Money and Influence – Part 2: The COVID-19 Operation - Activist Post
					

No matter which way you approach the solutions being presented as the answer to the COVID-19 pandemic you will find Bill Gates’ fingerprints.




					www.activistpost.com


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 13, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...











						Wikipedia Archives - Dr. Rath Health Foundation
					

Responsibility for Health, Peace and Social Justice




					www.dr-rath-foundation.org
				




*Wikipedia: The George Soros Connection*








						Wikipedia: The George Soros Connection - Dr. Rath Health Foundation
					

Over the years, one of the most notable of the Wikimedia Foundation’s benefactors has been the so-called ‘Open Society Institute’. Now known as the Open Society Foundations, this […]




					www.dr-rath-foundation.org


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 13, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 13, 2021)

Circe said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > I think their are some people that are addicted to vaccines. I mean how naïve do you have to be to get something injected to your system made by vaccine companies that have no liability and you can't sue them for illness or death. And especially something that is totally experimental such as the COVID injections. How many products do you use that the company making the product has no liability at all? But these people just jump right aboard and get injected with no further thought. And they say we are the lunatics.
> ...



18 Reasons I Won’t Be Getting a Covid Vaccine
By Christian Elliot 

#1: VACCINE MAKERS ARE IMMUNE FROM LIABILITY
#2: THE CHECKERED PAST OF THE VACCINE COMPANIES
#3: THE UGLY HISTORY OF ATTEMPTS TO MAKE CORONAVIRUS VACCINES
#4: THE “DATA GAPS” SUBMITTED TO THE FDA BY THE VACCINE MAKERS
#5: NO ACCESS TO THE RAW DATA FROM THE TRIALS
#6: NO LONG-TERM SAFETY TESTING
#7: NO INFORMED CONSENT
#8: UNDER-REPORTING OF ADVERSE REACTIONS AND DEATH
#9: THE VACCINES DO NOT STOP TRANSMISSION OR INFECTION
#10: PEOPLE ARE CATCHING COVID AFTER BEING FULLY VACCINATED
#11: THE OVERALL DEATH RATE FROM COVID
#12: THE BLOATED COVID DEATH NUMBERS
#13: FAUCI AND SIX OTHERS AT NIAID OWN PATENTS IN THE MODERNA VACCINE
#14: FAUCI IS ON THE HOT SEAT FOR ILLEGAL GAIN-OF-FUNCTION RESEARCH
#15: THE VIRUS CONTINUES TO MUTATE
#16: CENSORSHIP…AND THE COMPLETE ABSENCE OF SCIENTIFIC DEBATE
#17: THE WORLD’S LEADING VACCINOLOGIST IS SOUNDING THE ALARM…
#18: I ALREADY HAD COVID

Full Article:








						18 Reasons I Won’t Be Getting a Covid Vaccine | Citizens Journal
					

Editor's Note: We are not opposed to vaccines. They have done much good. But there are risks and this article describes them masterfully, especially in regards to those for COVID. There are varying definitions of what a "vaccine " is and we are not sure these even meet the more rigorous...




					www.citizensjournal.us


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 13, 2021)

HaShev said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



Need I say more?


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Apr 13, 2021)

This is starting to happen.  Three months out.  My wifes friend called last night and her boss just died, three months after taking the second shot.  Perfectly healthy.  Now J and J has been told to stop injecting people due to thousands of blood clot reports.  All of these shots are extremely dangerous.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 14, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Indeed no.lol


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 14, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> This is starting to happen.  Three months out.  My wifes friend called last night and her boss just died, three months after taking the second shot.  Perfectly healthy.  Now J and J has been told to stop injecting people due to thousands of blood clot reports.  All of these shots are extremely dangerous.


I have researched a bit. . . and there seems to be a cover up.

I wouldn't be surprised at all, consiring the timing of them yanking the J&J vaccine, but some of his relative are mad that the mass media is putting out a narrative of a drug overdose, saying it DID not cause a heart attack, and that a week before he had a heart attack, DMX took the vaccine so he could continue to tour.


Anyway, he has now died.  Corporate media says it is not connected to the vaccine of course.  









						Fact-checking unproven claims that DMX suffered a heart attack after getting a COVID-19 vaccine - Poynter
					

The rapper died April 9 after suffering a heart attack days earlier. Statements from his family and the hospital did not mention a vaccine.




					www.poynter.org


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Apr 14, 2021)

Keep pumping 'em full of synthetics.









						Americans might start getting a 3rd booster shot for Moderna vaccines this year
					

Moderna CEO Stéphane Bancel said his company intended to get authorization for booster shots by this summer.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## HaShev (Apr 14, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Now that I was proven right about caution on J&J doses and clotting,  while your experts were wrong, and Biden's rush to get out his false promises caused the J&J shared facility with Astra Zenica misshap with 15 million wasted vials, would you like to apologize?  
Your so called experts proved my points that you denied out of pride.  
In my best Charlie Sheen voice, "WINNING"!


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 14, 2021)

HaShev said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



As I already explained to you, you’re an idiot. 

If you think you’re more qualified to give medical advice than our medical experts, then you’re simply beyond retarded. 

I’m happy that you think so highly of yourself. But that doesn’t change how misguided you are about your own shortcomings. 

Discussing this with you is like watching a mentally retarded child excitedly congratulate himself endlessly. That’s great, guy. You’re special.  But you’re just not smart enough to even begin to understand how off you are.


----------



## HaShev (Apr 14, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Thank you for calling Biden and your experts idiots, but when you call me an idiot for being right, when you were wrong, it's called
 a double negative=a positive.
Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 14, 2021)

HaShev said:


> Thank you for calling Biden and your experts idiots



I didn't say that.  You're just an idiot.

You think I'm saying that because you're an idiot and you have a terrible grasp on reasoning.  I've explained this to you multiple times but you're not smart enough to see it.

You're like a mentally retarded child excitedly congratulating himself on something that he's completely wrong about.  Maybe he would realize how far off he is if he wasn't so eager to pat himself on the back.  But he's probably just mentally retarded and there's nothing that can be said to him that will change his mind.

Good going, little guy.  You're special.


----------



## shimon (Apr 14, 2021)

HaShev said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


In my most sarcastic George Carlin voice it isn’t very “ manly” for ” Biden” to PULLOUT esp on that date given a number of reasons...I find it ironic that in 1990 on that date George Bush SR said what he would do to Saddam regarding his Kuwait invasion and he also mentioned his new world order phrase...Maybe he knew because he was privy to some insider knowledge that we were going to close down all the restaurants in the future or at least bankrupt them so he wanted people to get their new world( North and South America) order in before take in would become obsolete...lol..


----------



## shimon (Apr 14, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for calling Biden and your experts idiots
> ...


Again you have attacked someone you deem is retarded not cool not cool at all and by name calling you have voided most of your arguments as they should be able to stand on heir own merit and others can make up their own minds...


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 14, 2021)

shimon said:


> Again you have attacked someone you deem is retarded not cool not cool at all and by name calling you have voided most of your arguments as they should be able to stand on heir own merit and others can make up their own minds...



I'm done trying to reason with him.  I tried that and it got nowhere.


----------



## Flopper (Apr 14, 2021)

Circe said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > I think their are some people that are addicted to vaccines. I mean how naïve do you have to be to get something injected to your system made by vaccine companies that have no liability and you can't sue them for illness or death. And especially something that is totally experimental such as the COVID injections. How many products do you use that the company making the product has no liability at all? But these people just jump right aboard and get injected with no further thought. And they say we are the lunatics.
> ...


Not if you consider the number of doses given  In the US.  There have been 192 million doses given  Of that number, there is only 1 death in which the vaccine is suspected of causing.  There are still hundreds of deaths being investigate but none so far show any causation due to the vaccine.

The odds of dying from a covid-19 vaccine is currently less than 1 in 192 million.  Using the data form last year, an American's odds of dying from covid-19 is about 1 in 700.  So far, these vaccines have proven to be one of the safest every created. You are currently 400 times more likely to die from a lightening strike than a covid-19 vaccine.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 14, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?




NONE.  From what I understand, at best, they just lessen the severity of symptoms if you catch it.

This from a pandemic where 99 out of a hundred infected already have the virus but symptoms too mild to notice or care.

But the Astra-Zeneca can apparently kill you with a blood clot.

The Pfizer can make you grow old waiting for someone to come up with a -200° freezer to store it.

So that leaves the Moderna.

Do you feel lucky, Punk?


----------



## Flopper (Apr 14, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> EvMetro said:
> 
> 
> > Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?
> ...


No, the evidence form lab studies shows that both Pfizer and Modena vaccines will prevent 94% of the cases in lab studies.  In studies of real world patients, both vaccines showed they prevent 80% of cases after the 1st does and over 90% after the second dose. 









						'Real world' study by CDC shows Pfizer and Moderna vaccines were 90% effective
					

A new study suggests the messenger RNA vaccines produced by Moderna and the Pfizer-BioNTech partnership appeared to be 90% effective in preventing Covid-19 infection in a real-world setting.




					www.statnews.com


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 14, 2021)

This the conclusion I prefer. Trump was right about Hydroxychloroquine.

*US Medical Expert: Dr. Fauci, FDA’s Woodcock Responsible for Hundreds of Thousands of American Deaths for Smearing Hydroxy (VIDEO)*


On Tuesday Dr. Steven Hatfill, infectious disease expert, blamed Dr. Fauci and Dr. Janet Woodcock for hundreds of thousands of deaths because they panned the use of hydroxychloroquine for patients in the early stages of COVID-19.

This despite numerous tests which all showed great progress in the early stages. But, I fear this had more to do about politics than it did medicine. Trump lauded it, so they had to say it was bad.








Even in its latest stages it was still effective 28% of the time but in its earliest stages its rating jumped to 65%  and it was 72% in early mortality rates.

Imagine if we had not been the only country to fearmonger the use of the drug simply because they did not want President Trump to look good for touting it. And just look at the sample size. 232 trials, 3,706 doctors and 358,764 patients. That’s a huge sampling.










						US Medical Expert: Dr. Fauci, FDA’s Woodcock Responsible for Hundreds of Thousands of American Deaths for Smearing Hydroxy (VIDEO)
					

On Tuesday Dr. Steven Hatfill, infectious disease expert, blamed Dr. Fauci and Dr. Janet Woodcock for hundreds of thousands of deaths because they panned the use of hydroxychloroquine for patients in the early stages of




					libertyonenews.com


----------



## HaShev (Apr 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> shimon said:
> 
> 
> > Again you have attacked someone you deem is retarded not cool not cool at all and by name calling you have voided most of your arguments as they should be able to stand on heir own merit and others can make up their own minds...
> ...


Did Biden and your "experts" forget something?
While he messed up the J&J rollout he and his experts have done ZILCH in rolling out known remedies for people who contract Covid.
If I was president you call "retarded and not an expert", I would have made sure there was a clear precise list of known helpful remedies & that everyone had some of these remedies in their medicine cabinets, and made them affordable in doing so.  I would make sure all bio tech companies had all the global studies and science data in which to know why the clots are happening and important info like the fact no blood thinner works for the covid or vaccine clotting.   It's important that all dr's and hospitals know this so they don't waste time on failed resolutions and have info on the cause and remedy of the situation that is causing these deaths and problems with covid that cause some to be hospitalized.
Even that post by Hossfly was my commentary that "the experts" now are repeating about remedies being censored or bashed by naysayers like yourself, which are being negative Nancy's for political reasons, which caused hundreds of thousands of the Covid deaths.
Being that the experts are late to the game following my lead, this makes you lose your argument on every front.
If you were right then you would have no crisis, 
Mr. brainiac.  The fact you still have this crisis proves you've been listening to the wrong so called experts.  Not only are they wrong, but some of these characters literally paid for the Wuhan bio terror lab research that accidentally released this mess, they backed the research in 2016 in the 
Obama /Biden Administration.  Look it up- "NIH".
Look at the amount they paid, see anything suspicious about the AMOUNT NUMBER?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 15, 2021)

HaShev said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > shimon said:
> ...



That's nice, retard.  You still have no idea what you're talking about.

You lost all credibility when you tried to claim that you know more about medicine than our medical experts.

You've wasted enough time. Get back to cleaning those toilets.


----------



## HaShev (Apr 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


I proved it and your refutation of using ad hominem replies proved it as well, for surely you can intellectually be honest and refute a "retarded man" instead of showing your feelings of inadequacy would go as far as bashing disabled people.  Tsk tsk tsk!


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 15, 2021)

HaShev said:


> I proved it



No, you really didn't prove that you know more about medicine than our medical experts.

You poor delusional retard, you.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 15, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > This is starting to happen.  Three months out.  My wifes friend called last night and her boss just died, three months after taking the second shot.  Perfectly healthy.  Now J and J has been told to stop injecting people due to thousands of blood clot reports.  All of these shots are extremely dangerous.
> ...



Gosh, that is sad about DMX, I didn't even know he died until you said. So, he goes along now with Hank Aaron and I can't quite remember the boxer's name who died from the injection also.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > I proved it
> ...



Most medical experts are in the Rockefeller system of medicine. I suggest looking at how this came about. The Rockefeller's were the original snake oil salesmen.









						The History of the Pharma Cartel - Dr. Rath Health Foundation
					

1911, May 15 The Supreme Court of the U.S. finds John Rockefeller and his Trust guilty of corruption, illegal business practices and racketeering. As a result […]




					www.dr-rath-foundation.org


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 15, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> Most medical experts are in the Rockefeller system of medicine. I suggest looking at how this came about. The Rockefeller's were the original snake oil salesmen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are your medical certifications?


----------



## citygator (Apr 15, 2021)

You people who don’t get the vaccine will pass it around until it mutates and starts killing everyone again. Fuck you.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > Most medical experts are in the Rockefeller system of medicine. I suggest looking at how this came about. The Rockefeller's were the original snake oil salesmen.
> ...



My certification is that I am not under the mind control of the big pharma cartel.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 15, 2021)

citygator said:


> You people who don’t get the vaccine will pass it around until it mutates and starts killing everyone again. Fuck you.



Actually the only way you can get a virus is through being injected by a vaccine or a blood transfusion. And in the past they have used monkey kidneys and other animal products that were injected into humans through vaccines and caused cancers.

You are very naïve if you do take especially the COVID injection.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 15, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



I suggest watching this since you have fallen victim to propaganda and mind control:


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > Most medical experts are in the Rockefeller system of medicine. I suggest looking at how this came about. The Rockefeller's were the original snake oil salesmen.
> ...



Where is Bill Gates certification?


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 15, 2021)

HaShev said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



The "experts" have been wrong at every turn but I think they are willfully wrong. Their is very big money in this whole COVID fraud.


----------



## HaShev (Apr 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > I proved it
> ...


Then why are you getting so hostile and mad?
 ;-)


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 15, 2021)

HaShev said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



Some on here have cognitive dissonance and when something goes against their beliefs they can't control their anger or behavior. I liken it to trying to tell someone in a cult that their cult leader is a fraud.


----------



## HaShev (Apr 15, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


That just shows how dumb they are, because there is more money in remedies then in vaccines.
And when J&J and Unilever ignored a billion dollar idea to increase the reliability of masks, well that was a billion dollar mistake that is a result of the same type of XponentialChaos type negative thought process.  
Ironically, XponentialChaos' experts all still use my GATHERED "networking" list links of Biotech companies which have been copied by many tech resource sites and search engines but oddly censored from google search engines-go figure!
Posted on the forum exactly last year-





						NOW YOU KNOW, the importance of my networking list of Biotech sciences companies
					

Years ago this list  http://hashev.tripod.com/biotech.html took a tedious whole year to compile and create a web page network of links with descriptions, today it's the list that has been used for over a decade for other's lists. NETWORKING is important, as you see now the coming together /...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				









						Night’s Helpful Network Index of the Biotech, Genetics, and Related Industry
					

biotech and genetics corporations list.



					hashev.tripod.com


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 15, 2021)

Reliable sources have determined that these videos do not exist.

Progressives save the world and get all your  jabs


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 15, 2021)

HaShev said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



The governments and big pharma/vaccine companies collaborate in a revolving door and through the MSM sell fear to the ignorant masses. The ignorant masses eat it all up like candy and love their servitude and injecting themselves with poisons and eating poisons. While the real cures to problems are cheap and big pharma can't make money on cheap cures. They also can't make money on an aware healthy population. So through fear, censorship, uneducated, propaganda, big pharma is a trillion dollar money making machine that may just in the end kill a large percentage of the people off.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 15, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 15, 2021)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



Not to mention they even planned it out right in front of our eyes, oh but that was just an exercise, right Bill Gates?


----------



## citygator (Apr 15, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > You people who don’t get the vaccine will pass it around until it mutates and starts killing everyone again. Fuck you.
> ...


You have MMR? Small pox? Polio? Chicken pox? Flu?  Any of those vaccines?  Or were you avoiding them to own libbies too?


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Apr 15, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



Hagler


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Apr 15, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



mRNA is vaccine of choice for the elites, globalists, fda, cdc because it contains the software operating system capable of delivering future vaccines, boosters, personal data, medical data, and a digital crypto currency block chain system.  Dont take it and your ability for movement, travel, buying and selling starts being limited,  Think of moderna and phizer as one stop shopping for the great reset.  This path will not end well if we stay on it.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 15, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> My certification is that I am not under the mind control of the big pharma cartel.



So no medical certifications. Thank you.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 15, 2021)

HaShev said:


> Then why are you getting so hostile and mad?
> ;-)



That’s your opinion.  But you’re clearly delusional.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 15, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Says the guy with no medical certifications who thinks he knows more than our medical experts. 

Hell, you couldn’t even pass 5th grade English.


----------



## HaShev (Apr 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Then why are you getting so hostile and mad?
> ...


Good, then I'll use you as a reference to get more money from Biden, which will come out of YOUR earnings.  Thanks for the money Genius!
And the bump up post.
After seeing my Biotech network page you looked like this:


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 15, 2021)

HaShev said:


> Good, then I'll use you as a reference to get more money from Biden, which will come out of YOUR earnings.  Thanks for the money Genius!



Well at least it would be going to the needy and mentally handicapped.


----------



## HaShev (Apr 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Good, then I'll use you as a reference to get more money from Biden, which will come out of YOUR earnings.  Thanks for the money Genius!
> ...


I thought Biden made too much money to Qualify?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 15, 2021)

HaShev said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



I was talking about you, special guy.

Go take your special medication.  You're losing focus again.


----------



## HaShev (Apr 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


  It's implied by standards.
You just proved rules only apply to your opposition and not yourselves, I see, and how long have you lived this hypocritical fascist way? 
Joe says Hunter is smarter then you (not directly but indirectly implied by calling his son the smartest person he ever knew.
Since he knew Obama, that means smarter then Obama even.=indirectly implied


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 15, 2021)

HaShev said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



Still getting distracted I see. 

Maybe take your medication first and then respond.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 15, 2021)

HaShev said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


----------



## HaShev (Apr 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


I don't ever "medicate myself", but it's nice for you to admit that's your first go to crutch and party support is by and through druggies.
Now that you bring up the subject, we can discuss how Biden's Compromised position to China and China's teaming up with Mexican cartels, allows China Fentanyl through our border and poison people like Minnesotas beloved son the Musician Prince and George Floyd, both over dosing on China Joe's FETYNAL.  -oops!


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 15, 2021)

HaShev said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



So your ADHD goes untreated. 

That explains some things.


----------



## HaShev (Apr 15, 2021)

ON TOPIC: 
Fact: it was Obama Biden administration that through the NIH gave money to the Wuhan lab even though they admit knowing the lab was then being used as a biological warfare lab.
Now a division of the NIH has teamed up with Moderna to roll out their vaccine.
The number 1 thing a NORMAL ADMINISTRATION and AG WOULD THINK TO DO, is to investigate if any NIH officials and researchers (or relatives and associates) have any any ties to Moderna or investments that can be construed as innapropraitely tied to their responsibility in financing this lab "accident".  I am not accusing Moderna of anything, just some NIH officials could be corrupt and it's important to find out in an incident this hugely affecting the globe.
=common sense 101.
The fact nobody is looking into this should concern everyone everywhere, and be suspicious as all hell.
Which reminds me, take a look at the dollar amount the NIH paid the Wuhan lab in their first payment.  Concerning &  Interesting isn't it?


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 15, 2021)

Flopper said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > EvMetro said:
> ...





So why can't anyone take their mask off?


----------



## HaShev (Apr 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


You do realize you trashed your own argument by pretending to be a Dr. And expert on mental health and medication, but then so did your party in requesting a cognitive test for Trump when it was Biden who needed one and never took the test, but lied and said he did.   A test so easy, but Don Lemon struggled telling a hippo and a rhino apart.
And no he didn't confuse Whoopie for Joy Behar. 
-Checkmate, you argued against yourself!


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 15, 2021)

HaShev said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



Apparently the mentally handicapped aren’t very good at reasoning. 

That’s ok. You’re still special.


----------



## HaShev (Apr 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


You quoting Joe telling Hunter that he's "special" is classic!


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 15, 2021)

HaShev said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



Some language deficiencies too, I see 

That’s ok. You’re trying.


----------



## HaShev (Apr 15, 2021)

Pence received his Pfizer-BioNTech *vaccine 
4 months ago so 3 months since his second shot and he's getting a pacemaker for his heart.  Question: does anyone know if he has had pre-existing heart issues?  If this was covid data it would be assumed covid related while vaccine data is assumed non related.  That is what hurts the trust level for both the virus and the vaccine.*


----------



## shimon (Apr 15, 2021)

HaShev said:


> Pence received his Pfizer-BioNTech *vaccine
> 4 months ago so 3 months since his second shot and he's getting a pacemaker for his heart.  Question: does anyone know if he has had pre-existing heart issues?  If this was covid data it would be assumed covid related while vaccine data is assumed non related.  That is what hurts the trust level for both the virus and the vaccine.*


Now that is extremely interesting and something many should look into... It was the Pfizer shot...I just find it ironic that the news media is very quite and all of them seem to keep mum on the subject...There was a time when these things would be questioned and then after the facts are known people can draw their own conclusions...


----------



## shimon (Apr 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


I thought you said you were done with him....I see you are continuing to take pot shots at him and you are still being extremely insulting and rude....Why is that if you dont understand that everyone is entitled to free speech still in our society...If you dont agree then you are entitled to your opinion but why the anger and the animousity towards one you deem "special" I hope if you have your own children, friends relatives or wife that you dont treat them in the same "special " way...


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 15, 2021)

shimon said:


> I thought you said you were done with him....



Your hall monitoring services aren’t needed. Thanks though.


----------



## HaShev (Apr 15, 2021)

shimon said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Pence received his Pfizer-BioNTech *vaccine
> ...


They made it known that they don't want to spook people out of getting the shots, so they can reach herd immunity quicker.


----------



## shimon (Apr 15, 2021)

HaShev said:


> shimon said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


I always said that “ Pence” was the lowest coin in the realm and expendable as no one cares about pennies anymore.. That is also very interesting as they think so little of the ” sheeple” that they dont want to give them the chance to make their own informed choices but we saw how that worked outin the election...lol.. Why tell the truth and spook the herd they might stampede for the exits or greener pastures ...


----------



## shimon (Apr 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> shimon said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you said you were done with him....
> ...


What now you are revoking my Hall Pass hmmm.. Isn’t that going to free you to create “ Chaos” as you deem without me stepping in and refereeing once in a while...Seriously though come on with the insults you have proven intelligent enough to argue your points without the insults don’t you think...


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 15, 2021)

shimon said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > shimon said:
> ...



Thank you for expressing your concern.  I'll file it appropriately.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 16, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



Yet you believe what the con artist Bill Gates has to say. I am not surprised by that and I bet you also believe what the Quack Dr. Fauci has to say. Well, serves you right.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 16, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



I do highly doubt they are taking the injection themselves though. That is all for show, no doubt. The injections are only for the serfs and peasants and the ones brainwashed enough to get injected by the corrupt pharmaceutical institution which became very corrupt after the snake oil salesmen Rockefellers took it over. And I have no doubt Bill Gates is related to the Rockefellers because he supports everything they have done in the past and he does the fraud even better.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 16, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> Yet you believe what the con artist Bill Gates has to say. I am not surprised by that and I bet you also believe what the Quack Dr. Fauci has to say. Well, serves you right.



I’ll believe him before I believe someone with a 5th-grade education.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 16, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > Yet you believe what the con artist Bill Gates has to say. I am not surprised by that and I bet you also believe what the Quack Dr. Fauci has to say. Well, serves you right.
> ...


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 16, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



Getting defensive are we? 

Don’t mind me. But I’m just going to question the “critical thinker” who can’t seem to figure out something that most children learn very easily.


----------



## HaShev (Apr 16, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > Yet you believe what the con artist Bill Gates has to say. I am not surprised by that and I bet you also believe what the Quack Dr. Fauci has to say. Well, serves you right.
> ...


So you believe Bill Gates over Joe Biden then...


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 16, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Nothing defensive about a meme. I think it sums you up quite well, and you keep on doing exactly what the meme says. It is funny.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 16, 2021)

HaShev said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



Maybe he will love Bill Gates fake meat from his fake meat farms. Then when he is sick from the fake meat Billy will tell him it is a virus then he can also get Billie's vaccines.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 16, 2021)

HaShev said:


> So you believe Bill Gates over Joe Biden then...



I see you're still having difficulty with reading.

That's ok.  I'm sure your specialist will help you with that soon.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 16, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



Oh I don't think there's anything unreasonable about my position.

A "critical thinker" who can't learn something that children easily grasp.  Now why is that, "critical thinker"?  You haven't actually answered that and I'm starting to think you're embarrassed about it.


----------



## HaShev (Apr 16, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Bill Gates literally avoided telling the interviewer that he himself would give up beef, but he did while smirking "tell us" we had to give it up.
IT'S the whole John Kerry Jet Hypocracy all over again.  Someone needs to sneek a paparazzi pic of Bill Gates cutting a Prime Rib or eating a real hamburger.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 16, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



You don't strike me as a critical thinker, but I suppose you can believe that about yourself if you want. Many people do believe their own delusions.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 16, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



I couldn't help noticing that you _completely_ dodged that question.

I wonder why that is.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 16, 2021)

HaShev said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



The way that psychopath Gates is, it wouldn't surprise me if he ate human meat. He surly seems to like to kill an maim humans an awful lot, especially those of color. Although I doubt he would eat the ones taking his vaccines.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 16, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



What are you referring to that children learn so easily? You really aren't making sense with that one.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 16, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



I see you’re playing stupid now instead of answering.


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 16, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



But, I thought you said I was as smart as a 5th grader. So, how would I play stupid?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 16, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



And what was I referring to when I said you were as smart as a 5th grader?  

C’mon, you can get it!


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 16, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



I know you have commented on my grammar. And like I said you actually lose grammar skills as you age, I mean unless you are an author and write books everyday and deal with the English language a lot. But grammar is not really my expertise. I can tell you I am not good in everything but their are some things I am great at. And you would be lying to yourself if you think you are great at everything and know everything. I can however, type 80 words a minute.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 16, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



There you go!  So you were playing stupid. Just like I said. 

I haven’t forgotten 5th grade grammar like you have. Why is that?  Please don’t play stupid this time, “critical thinker”.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 16, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> I can tell you I am not good in everything but their are some things I am great at.



Children learn the difference between "there" and "their". 

I would think that a "critical thinker" like yourself would be able to figure that out by now.  

Why can't you learn that difference, "critical thinker"?


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 16, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



I really wasn't sure, I wasn't playing stupid, nor did I really care about your question since it is defamation. And you going around calling people 5th graders, just shows your maturity level. But I can work with you on that. Small step grasshopper. We will break your mind control.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 16, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



I see you're getting defensive again.  

You said that people lose grammar skills as they age.  Well I've certainly aged beyond 5th grade and I still know the difference between "there" and "their".  Why is it that losing grammar skills only applies to you, but not to me?  Go on and answer that for me this time, "critical thinker".


----------



## Thoth001 (Apr 16, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Refer to my meme when you feel the need to abuse ones character. I do notice you are being a little nicer but now you should work on being more positive and also you may have an ego problem, in believing that you are smarter then everyone else when that might not be the case at all.

It may be your lack of education which causes you to comment on other people's education because you feel lacking in that area. So it boosts your own confidence to belittle others. In other words Bully tactics. That I believe is something you did learn in 5th grade.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Apr 16, 2021)

Thoth001 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Thoth001 said:
> ...



I notice that you completely dodged the question again. That’s interesting. I wonder why that is. 

You gave me a reason as to why you, a “critical thinker”, would fail at something so simple. I refuted your reason with a counter-example. You then ignored the argument entirely.

Don’t be scared. You can answer the question this time, “critical thinker”.


----------



## HaShev (Jun 9, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Let's revisit this:  YOU said a non Doctor non scientist can not know more then the "experts" like Fauci.
You called me all kinds of names like retarded.
In doing inventory of my past commentaries and solutions I've been right 100% not 50% not 75% but 100% about which remedies, about the clotting, about masks, about outdoors,  about the virus percentages, about specific vaccines, about the NIH payments to the "bio weapons" lab, about the politicization of the crisis etc.
Fauci was 100% wrong about everything.
If I am retarded, then why the hell would the left take the position and directions of someone 100% worse then someone you deem retarded.
And is there a word in the English language for those who took that direction from someone worse then???
YOU'D be calling yourself slower then what you deem mentally challenged.  =


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 9, 2021)

HaShev said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



You still stuck on this?  

Sure, let’s revisit. You lost all credibility the moment you claimed you knew more about medicine than our medical experts. You, despite having zero qualifications, are so fucking retarded that you think you know more than our experts.

Nothing you say past that moment has any meaning. You’re an idiot.  You’re the retarded kid who walks into an engineer’s office and tries to explain how things work. It’s adorable and all, so I’m just going to pat you on the head and tell you you’re “special”.

Nice to know that this is STILL bothering you haha.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 9, 2021)

HaShev said:


> I've been right 100% not 50% not 75% but 100%



Riiiight. You’ve been right about everything. Just ask you.

You’re a fucking idiot with an unwarranted high opinion of yourself. Like you’ve been told you’re “special” all your life.  You’re a retard Trump supporter with no formal education.  Nobody cares what the retarded janitor thinks about medicine.


----------



## HaShev (Jun 9, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


ummm, how quickly you forget my biotech links used by the industry to network and you did not know that many of my science and tech sites were used for many tv episodes
As Seen On TLC's- Science Frontier's Espisodes
"Future Fantastics" & "The Body Clock" &
ABC Nightline's Brave New World;
"man vs machine" and many many more.
But hey, thanks for proving leftists are living opposite reality whereby you think 100% wrong is better then being 100% right.
*L*



TV Show "Sitings" Mon, May 4 8:01 PM eastern time
EPISODE #5067   About Soul Chips and storing the Life of Memory

Sightings Special #3
SPECIAL - BIOPERFECTION: BUILDING THE NEW HUMAN RACE

This technology is covered in detail in a "Sightings Special" on the
Sci-Fi channel: (forget which year 1999?)
 Tuesday, June 16 at 8PM & 12AM ET*
Saturday, June 13 at 7PM ET*
Sunday, June 14 at 5PM ET*
Sightings Special #3
SPECIAL - BIOPERFECTION: BUILDING THE NEW HUMAN RACE

The Learning Channel (TLC)
Series called Science Frontiers;
TV Show called; Future Fantastics Sunday, Jan 17, 1999.
Features Robotics and morphing with humans,
Teleportation (with the new discovery by the Austrian Scientist),
Brain/Memory chips, real virtual reality, and other stuff exposed on the program,  all backing what's expressed on my page on the future visions.
TLC channel where they mentioned something about sending electronic messages thru time either forward or backward

Many more shows thereafter even till present time, especially those with Kurzweil & Kaku.​


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 9, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > I've been right 100% not 50% not 75% but 100%
> ...


You sound quite unscientific, emotional, irrational and stupid. WELL DONE YOU OLD FOOL!!!!

Greg


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 9, 2021)

HaShev said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


Fauci ha been 100% wrong about everything?! I think that statement right there disqualifies you from being taken seriously


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 9, 2021)

BTW: NO VACCINE IS RISK FREE!!! I have frankly found out enough about the Pfizer Vax to know that I run a small but rEAL risk of an adverse reaction of some sort and a very small risk of ending up dead. Such is life. BTW: I took the risk in full knowledge and am now fully vaxed!! You even KNOW what mRNA is?? lmao

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 9, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


WRONG....it is a common usage meaning wrong about many significant facts. I'm sure Fauci remembers his birthday...something I can't say about Biden.

Greg


----------



## HaShev (Jun 9, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Not my words, various reports by "experts"  according to the standards quoted by the name calling poster who chooses chaos over stability.
But my evaluation of Fauci has always noticed the conflicting science of his commentaries, so the 100% wrong is about right a statement.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 9, 2021)

HaShev said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


I noticed you didn’t say a single word about the fact that you have zero medical qualification and you’re retarded enough to think you know more about medicine than our medical experts. I wonder why that is lol. You’re flailing soooo bad.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 9, 2021)

gtopa1 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


I’m emotional for telling him that he’s not more qualified in medicine than our medical experts?

You might want to try that one again.


----------



## HaShev (Jun 9, 2021)

gtopa1 said:


> BTW: NO VACCINE IS RISK FREE!!! I have frankly found out enough about the Pfizer Vax to know that I run a small but rEAL risk of an adverse reaction of some sort and a very small risk of ending up dead. Such is life. BTW: I took the risk in full knowledge and am now fully vaxed!! You even KNOW what mRNA is?? lmao
> 
> Greg


There must be something off with the Pfizer vax if that's the one Biden is choosing to give to the poor nations.  *L*  (JOKING)


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 9, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


WRONG....you are being a drongo...local idiom. 

Greg


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 9, 2021)

gtopa1 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


He thinks he knows more about medicine than our medical experts.

If you think i’m wrong then you’re an idiot too.


----------



## skye (Jun 9, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Which covid vaccine prevents one from being infected?  Which one prevents transmission?



No.

I mean  IMO it's like  asking  which poison you chose.....  which one  you think is the better one?

That being said....loved ones did get the jab....made me very, very  unhappy....but there is nothing I can do.

All I know is that I will NOT get the vaccine. Not now, not ever!


----------



## HaShev (Jun 9, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


No you are flailing and deflecting your frustration about being enslaved and inconvenienced by those 100% wrong instructions and restriction in blue states.  -oops given to you buy a degreed Dr. You called medical expert.
Just like that guy who calls himself Banker claimed to be an investment expert warned everyone in the stock forum that we'd double dip tank the market when we were going for a straight V recovery.-oops


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 9, 2021)

HaShev said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


Still no word on that huh?  Not surprising at all. You lose, retard.

Go clean the toilets.


----------



## HaShev (Jun 9, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


I brought it up, get your posters straight.
I brought it up because the news cycle finally caught up to my reporting and validated what you refused to accept.  ;-)
Try to keep up.


----------



## HaShev (Jun 9, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 9, 2021)

HaShev said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


There you go, retard. Clean that toilet good.

We’ll have our medical experts handle the medicine and you can handle the toilets. Both are equally important. UR SPECIAL!


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 9, 2021)

HaShev said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


I said you brought it up, retard.

Not complicated.


----------



## HaShev (Jun 9, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


You were replying to another posters, proving you not only have reading issues, but also admitting when you are wrong.

I love life, you hate life,
I listen to science so I'm gonna be mostly right, you listen to politicized selective agreeable "experts" but you are mostly wrong-go figure!


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 9, 2021)

gtopa1 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


It’s hyperbolic and nonspecific and shows unobjective thinking based on emotion and not logic


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 9, 2021)

HaShev said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


No it’s obviously not “about right” it’s it absurd on its face.


----------



## HaShev (Jun 9, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Let's review chaos' argument that
This
 is smarter then the guy who closed the country while causing hundreds of thousands of deaths: 


Yes the guy licking spittle droplets off his glasses is "the expert"


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 9, 2021)

HaShev said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


Fauci closed the country? How exactly did he do that? Let’s check your facts and accuracy mr 100% accurate


----------



## OldLady (Jun 9, 2021)

HaShev said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW: NO VACCINE IS RISK FREE!!! I have frankly found out enough about the Pfizer Vax to know that I run a small but rEAL risk of an adverse reaction of some sort and a very small risk of ending up dead. Such is life. BTW: I took the risk in full knowledge and am now fully vaxed!! You even KNOW what mRNA is?? lmao
> ...


Has he unloaded the Astra Zeneca vaccine T**** bought yet?  It never got approval here but I know they're using it elsewhere.


----------



## HaShev (Jun 9, 2021)

OldLady said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


That was mostly British used and they gave it out to desperate nations. 
I'm guessing Pfizer was chosen, because of the refrigeration.


----------



## HaShev (Jun 9, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


His cdc recommendation


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 9, 2021)

HaShev said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW: NO VACCINE IS RISK FREE!!! I have frankly found out enough about the Pfizer Vax to know that I run a small but rEAL risk of an adverse reaction of some sort and a very small risk of ending up dead. Such is life. BTW: I took the risk in full knowledge and am now fully vaxed!! You even KNOW what mRNA is?? lmao
> ...


I was worried about it when Biden couldn't remember that he'd had it........but he was already a demented walking death rattle so the fact he SURVIVED means that the rest of us should be fine. 



Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 9, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Since when?? If that's what you think then you're a bigger moron than I had already surmised.

Greg


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 9, 2021)

HaShev said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


Of what? Be specific?


HaShev said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


What’s that supposed to mean? What recommendation?


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 9, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


No wonder you DemoKKKrats have had more Covid than the rest of the planet....clean your toilet and wash your hands IN THAT ORDER......you don't wash your hands IN THE DUNNY you dill!!! 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 9, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


The one Fauci made you not very bright person!!

Greg


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 9, 2021)

gtopa1 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


Be specific and explain how that shut our economy down


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 10, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


No response Greg? Really Greg?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 10, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You got nothing?


----------



## HaShev (Jun 10, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Even your media source should have informed you of this one.








						Fauci says he told Trump to "shut the country down"
					

"That was a very difficult decision because I knew it would have very serious economic consequences," he said.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 10, 2021)

HaShev said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


Wait… so now he told Trump? I thought he made a CDC recommendation, what happened to that?

so since your reason is now that Fauci told Trump to shut down the economy does that mean Fauci actually shut down the economy or that Trump did?


----------



## HaShev (Jun 10, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Oops you just blamed the media who forced the nation to "listen to the science".
I saw that interview and explanations back when they happened, I disagreed with most of the logic, which is why I remember what you either forgot or missed.   Now you are complaining about YOUR BEING OUTTED AS WRONG and displacing it to get that egg off your face.
Must be nice to carry the rules for radicals handbook in your back pocket, so you can pull it out anytime you need to blame your opposition for the things you are doing.
But next time they finance a bio weapons lab to use a crisis mentioned in the socialist strategy handbook, they might not want to make it dedicated to the writer through a symbolic dollar amount.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 10, 2021)

HaShev said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


Haha, nice off topic rant, hope you feel better. Care to respond to our actual discussion now?


----------



## HaShev (Jun 10, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You'd make the worst reporter or investigator.
The topic, knowing what we know now, should be:  DID ANY POLITICIAN tell or order Fauci to shut down the economy and down play remedies for political tactical purposes?
Was he following the rules for radicals handbook?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 10, 2021)

HaShev said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


I have no clue if politicians told or ordered Fauci to do anything. I wouldn’t be surprised if Trump did everything he could do to get Fauci to play ball with his “Everytbing is great, we are the best” agenda. Fauci did his best to play ball but alway seemed to speak honestly to the American people which is why he is so popular.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 10, 2021)

gtopa1 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


Read the fucking thread, moron.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 10, 2021)

HaShev said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


Responding to another poster doesn’t imply that I have reading issues and it’s not an admission of being wrong.

Brilliant reasoning there. This is why I think you’re actually retarded.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 10, 2021)

gtopa1 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


Someone is getting emotional.


----------



## HaShev (Jun 10, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Cranky again?  Here have a snickers!


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 10, 2021)

HaShev said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



Deflection noted.


----------



## Lesh (Jun 11, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


 But  wait... he watched the Learning Chanel and it said ....something


----------



## HaShev (Jun 11, 2021)

Lesh said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


See you have reading comprehension problems as well, as I said those are shows based on my science and tech not me learning from them, but them teaching you from me.   But hey, your friend chaos doesn't think I'm an expert, but Fauci who was 100% wrong is, go figure!


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 11, 2021)

HaShev said:


> But hey, your friend chaos doesn't think I'm an expert



Because.
You’re.
Not.


----------



## HaShev (Jun 11, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > But hey, your friend chaos doesn't think I'm an expert
> ...


Then CNN is not an expert, neither is msnbc cbs abc ny times washington post etc.
-oops
Experts have said you can relieve headaches by drilling a hole in your head to relieve the pressure.
Experts told us the sun revolves around the earth, and other experts said the world was flat.
Experts told us global warming would destroy the earth by year 2000,  and experts told us 
Removing law and order and prisons would reduce crimes.
Experts told us Antifa didn't exist, and that Trump would start a war.
So next time I geocache an international most wanted criminal, just deny my map and tell me I am not an expert,so that hundreds of thousands of soldiers can die in a war created by your experts.
=brilliant!


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 11, 2021)

HaShev said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


Wtf does CNN and historical Jesus have to do with you not being a medical expert?


----------



## HaShev (Jun 11, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


What does Albert Einstein who flunked math have to do with your non expert subjective opinion on "what an expert is"?
According to you, Einstein was not qualified to be a physicist.-oops
But Fauci is qualified to shut down a nation for radical political tactical means.
You admitted, Fauci is not an economical expert to make that decision.-oops


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 11, 2021)

HaShev said:


> According to you, Einstein was not qualified to be a physicist.-oops



Well that’s a lie.

You’re flailing so hard.


----------



## HaShev (Jun 11, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > According to you, Einstein was not qualified to be a physicist.-oops
> ...


That was not a refutation, you are smokescreening.
In fact, your whole argument is a double negative, that a person like yourself is not an expert at determining who or what is an expert.
-checkmate!   ;-)
You do realize that your trying to collect as many posts as possible does not make you an expert at posting right?  *L*


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 11, 2021)

HaShev said:


> That was not a refutation



It is. You’re just an idiot.


----------



## HaShev (Jun 11, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > That was not a refutation
> ...


You proved my point;
You calling people retards and stupid 100 times still doesn't make you smarter or feel more adequate that you'd need to repeat it constantly, just as CNN or MSNBC calling their guests or Fauci experts doesn't ever make them right (when they are always proven wrong), it just makes them selective to whoever goes along with their narrative or outright propaganda lie.
Dance little puppet, dance!


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 11, 2021)

HaShev said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


You feel better now, snowflake?


----------



## HaShev (Jun 11, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


As long as we keep you busy & contained here, you are not taking out your frustration hitting an old Asian woman on the street.
*note this is still on topic- because we still need to determine which vaccine is making people bat guano crazy, wait it could be the shut down causing the anger and frustration violent behavior, in which case it's not the vaccine, it's Fauci.-oops


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 11, 2021)

HaShev said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


That’s nice, snowflake.

You’re still not a medical expert.


----------



## HaShev (Jun 11, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


You lost that argument already, we advanced to new arguments you are avoiding.
Your reply does not bring back the thousands of restaurants bars and businesses, nor their jobs, nor does it bring back the hundreds of thousands of lost lives, nor does it bring back stability and sanity of those the political influenced shut downs affected.
All those things this "retard" could have saved you from, but what do us retards that warned you know, we just play experts in forums, in real life we are just fast food customers asking you to super size our french fries.  ;-)


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 11, 2021)

HaShev said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


You lost the argument a long time ago.

You’re not a medical expert. You’re retarded.


----------



## HaShev (Jun 11, 2021)

*Aware and often right "Expert" Dr. Marc Siegel* says unaware often wrong and political *Fauci*'s comment on mask-wearing into 2022
 'too pessimistic'
How can 2 experts be conflicting if they are "experts" unless chaos is not an expert on experts or logic?


----------

